#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-10
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hoi Idroy_
<trijntje> Hey RawChid, hoe kan ik de link naar 'volgende vergadering' aanpassen? Die wijst nogsteeds naar de pagina voor 1 September
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Agenda/2011-09-01?action=show&redirect=community%2FVertaalteam%2FAgenda%2FVolgendeVergadering
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen! :)
<RawChid> Klik op de bovenste vetgedrukte link in het rood
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/AgendaIncludeUitleg
<RawChid> Onderaan staan 3 links die elke keer bijgewerkt moeten worden
<trijntje> RawChid: bedankt, ik ben het nu aan het aanpassen
<RawChid> Oke, lukt het?
<trijntje> RawChid: behalve de volgende vergadering, heb jij daar de lock op?
<RawChid> Niet bewust
<RawChid> Doe maar gewoon editen
<trijntje> k
<trijntje> hmm, ik snap het niet, ik redirect nogsteeds niet naar de juiste pagina voor 'volgende vergadering'
<trijntje> RawChid: ^
<RawChid> ff kijken
<RawChid> Wat is het probleem trijntje? Hij doet het nu toch...
<RawChid> De links is (nog) wel 2011-10-01 of bedoel je dat niet?
<trijntje> RawChid: nee, die link moet 2011-10-10 zijn
<RawChid> Kwestie van een eentje en een nulletje omdraaien :P
<RawChid> En de pagina hernoemen
<trijntje> ja, maar dat heb ik dus al gedaan
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Agenda/2011-10-10
<RawChid> Ik zie niets...
<trijntje> nee, maar als je op "volgende vergadering" klikt ga je naar die van september, terwijl die redirect wel al naar 2011-10-01 wijst
<trijntje> ik geef het op, ik snap er niks van
<Arnoud> Goeiendag mensen, ik ben uitgenodigt door Redmar is die ook aanwezig?
<StefandeVries> Arnoud: vertaalteam? :)
<Arnoud> Ik zou een vergadering bijwonen, ben opzoek naar een opensource opdracht voor een project op school
<Arnoud> inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Redmar heet hier volgens mij hannie
<Arnoud> een vertaalopdracht
<Arnoud> oke,
<StefandeVries> En die is er (nog) niet
<Arnoud> zie ik er ook niet tussen staan
<Arnoud> okeej
<Idroy_> Komt zo wel denk ik ;)
<Arnoud> zal ik dan gewoon op hem wachten of is er iemand anders ook op de hoogte? of van het vertaalteam?
<Ronnie> Arnoud: trijntje en RawChid zijn dat
<Arnoud> oke dank je wel.
<tiempjuuh> redmar heet hier trijntje
<OerHeks> redmar is de oude naam van onze trijntje :-)
<OerHeks> idd
<StefandeVries> O, trijntje
<tiempjuuh> oh, Ronnie is me voor :D
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht hannie
<Arnoud> haha ok.
 * StefandeVries excuseert
<Arnoud> geen probleem
<RawChid> Welkom Arnoud, over een kwartiertje gaan we met het vertaalteam hier vergaderen
<Arnoud> trijntje is er wel al?
<Arnoud> oke,
<Arnoud> dank je wel
<OerHeks> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2011/02/03/ubuntero-van-de-maand-februari-redmar/
<Arnoud> wacht ik het even af
<tiempjuuh> maar zit niet achter de computer denk ik
<tiempjuuh> Arnoud: ook voor het vertaalteam?
<tiempjuuh> ik ook :p
<Arnoud> oke mooi haha!..
<trijntje> precies
 * trijntje was nog even aan het eten
<RawChid> Eetsmakelijk
<StefandeVries> 't Wordt hier nog druk
<trijntje> de agenda is hier te vinden, de knop 'volgende vergadering' doet het tijdelijk niet ;)
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Agenda/2011-10-01
<StefandeVries> Arme MwanzoBot zometeen..
<tiempjuuh> goede manier om MwanzoBot eens uit te testen, voor het echte werk!
<trijntje> doet die bot het hier uberhaupt wel?
<Luuk> Wat is Mwanzobot
<StefandeVries> Waarom zou die niet werken, trijntje? ;)
<tiempjuuh> tik maar eens ;help in
<tiempjuuh> Luuk:
<trijntje> ;help
<RawChid> ;help
<Luuk> ;help
<trijntje> ow, kijk eens aan
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<Idroy_> ;help
<Luuk> Die doet het dus niet :')
<trijntje> ik dacht dat die bot alleen in -meeting woonde
<Idroy_> LOL
<Luuk> hahhahahaha
<RawChid> Misschien krijg je straks een prive bericht Luuk
<Idroy_> oops
<tiempjuuh> mwanzobot kreeg het iets te druk
<StefandeVries> Aight
<RawChid> Ow lol, zoveel tegelijk kan ie zeker niet aan
<StefandeVries> LOL
<Idroy_> naja, was een goeie stress-test dus :)
<tiempjuuh> vond ie nie leuk :P
<StefandeVries> FreeNode gooit 'm eruit wegens te veel verkeer in één keer :')
<tiempjuuh> XD
<RawChid> Dikke tsunami
<StefandeVries> Leuk is ook nog dat ik 'm zelf niet host en commandoline er voorlopig niet is.
<Idroy_> Misschien een 5sec delay er tussen doen :)
<trijntje> ow shit
<StefandeVries> Note to self: v2 krijgt alleen online-docs
<RawChid> Een halve sec ofzo is ook al goed.
<Idroy_> ik zou dan 2 ofzo doen, better safe than sorry, plus het is niet eens zo heel storend
<tiempjuuh> heeft commandoline geen msn/mail?
<StefandeVries> Hij is afwezig, of in ieder geval weg van huis en NAS
<RawChid> Dan moet je een minuut wachten als hij 12 regels naar jou stuurt...
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: heb je zelf geen backup-mwanzobot liggen?
<StefandeVries> Zo snel lees je aanvankelijk toch niet
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: tuurlijk wel ;)
<Idroy_> Rawchid, 24sec
<tiempjuuh> moet je die erin gooien
<StefandeVries> Een ogenblikje
<StefandeVries> Die is nog onder ontwikkeling, maar de meetingfunctie werkt wel
<trijntje> hey hannie, we hebben per ongeluk de bot stukgemaakt ;)
<StefandeVries> Alleen de logs zal ik zelf even op de wiki moeten zetten omdat commandoline die normaal ook host
<hannie> ojee
<hannie> dag allemaal
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<tiempjuuh> hey hannie
<tiempjuuh> hey MwanzoBot_
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<tiempjuuh> en daar ging ie weer
<Bertjuh1> ;help
<tiempjuuh> Bertjuh1: mwanzobot is weer weg
<hannie> is de bot nu weer te gebruiken? Ik zie MwanzoBot binnengekomen
<Bertjuh1> ja ik zag het
<RawChid> The core team is complete! We willen om 20u dit kanaal kapen om te vergaderen met het vertaalteam. Dus aub ontopic blijven. Voor geklets hebben we ook altijd nog #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<leoquant> wie moet een voice?
<Idroy_> ik ga,
<Idroy_> cya later
<hannie> hoi Pjotr
<Pjotr> Hallo!
<tiempjuuh> hoi Pjotr
<hannie> ;help
<Arnoud> hey pjotr
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<Bertjuh1> ;help
<tiempjuuh> nee :*
<RawChid> Zozo, we hebben drie 'nieuwe' mensen vandaag
<StefandeVries> Ik kan niks beloven, maar als het goed is, zou een meeting gewoon moeten kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Succes!
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 2867964027
<leoquant> ;chair is hannie
<tiempjuuh> nope
<hannie> leoquant, dank wilde net het commando geven
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log2867964027.html
<hannie> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is hannie. Het kengetal is 6943376085
<hannie> ;topic Vaststellen voorzitter
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: Vaststellen voorzitter
<hannie> Zal ik maar weer voorzitten?
<RawChid> o/
<Arnoud> ok
<Pjotr> +1
<trijntje> top
<hannie> ;topic vaststellen notulist
<tiempjuuh> prima
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: vaststellen notulist
<RawChid> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Agenda/2011-10-01
<hannie> dit is een lastige. Wie? We hebben nu iig de bot voor de log
<hannie> Ik stel voor bij punt 6 hier nader op in te gaan.
<RawChid> Ik niet
<RawChid> Oh nader, dat is goed.
<trijntje> dat is goed
<hannie> ;topic nieuwe aan- en afmeldingen
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: nieuwe aan- en afmeldingen
<RawChid> Wie notuleert er nu?
<tiempjuuh> de bot/
<tiempjuuh> ?
<hannie> RawChid, dat bespreken we bij punt 6 omdat ik een andere aanpak wil voorstellen
<hannie> Punt 2 dus
<Pjotr> Ik wil graag mee gaan helpen met het vertalen van Ubuntu 12.04. Met ingang van volgende week heb ik daar tijd voor. Nu nog even niet, want 11.10 komt eraan, en er zitten hier en daar nog wat onvolkomenheden in mijn documentatie.
<Pjotr> Even een voor mij belangrijk punt. Ik zou graag direct volledige vertalersrechten krijgen (dus liever geen proeftijd als suggesties-schrijver). Voor mijn motivatie is dat van nogal groot belang... :P
<hannie> Pjotr, je bent van harte welkom.
<tiempjuuh> Mij lijkt het ook leuk mee te helpen met vertalen.
<hannie> Pjotr, daar zorg ik na de vergadering voor, ok?
<Arnoud> Mij lijkt dat ook heel leuk, ik heb een community opdracht voor mijn school vandaar.
<Pjotr> Ik heb inmiddels al heel wat vertaalwerk afgeleverd: bovenstrooms o.a. bij Xfce, LXDE (waarvan ik de beheerder ben voor de Nederlandse vertalingen) en Abiword. En benedenstrooms o.a. bij PC-BSD. Dus ik hoop dat jullie mijn vertaalvaardigheid al hebben kunnen beoordelen.
<tiempjuuh> als het goed is hebben jullie ook al wat suggesties langs zien komen
<Pjotr> hannie: OK. :-)
<hannie> tiempjuuh, wil jij je even kort voorstellen?
<trijntje> Pjotr: wilde je niet al eerder lid worden van het vertaalteam?
<tiempjuuh> tuurlijk
<RawChid> Nu even tiempjuuh, en daarna Arnoud, oke... Dan komt iedereen aan de beurt
<hannie> goed, RawChid
 * OerHeks dacht dat alle vertalers dezelfde weg bewandelden 
<Pjotr> trijntje: Ja, maar dat kwam toen niet van de grond. Verschillende redenen....
<hannie> tiempjuuh, jij heet toch Timo
<tiempjuuh> ik ben timo, nu 13 lentes jong, woon in Apeldoorn, het lijkt me leuk te vertalen om iets voor de community te doen :)
<tiempjuuh> hannie: ja dus
<hannie> tiempjuuh, wil jij een mentor toegewezen krijgen?
<tiempjuuh> In welke boot bedoel je dat?
<hannie> boot?
<tiempjuuh> Een mentor als in iemand die je helpt te vertalen, vragen beantwoordt etc?
<hannie> juistem
<tiempjuuh> prima, geen bezwaar
<hannie> ok. Op dit moment zijn eigenlijk alleen trijntje en ik beschikbaar.
<tiempjuuh> mogen jullie uitvechten wie er een lastige puber wil begeleiden ;)
<hannie> trijntje en ik zullen hier later over beslissen, ok?
<tiempjuuh> jup
<RawChid> Ik ben niet beschikbaar als mentor, maar je kunt me altijd op IRC aanspreken voor hulp
<hannie> RawChid, dat is mooi dat je dat aanbiedt
<tiempjuuh> dat is fijn :)
<hannie> Nu Arnoud graag
<Arnoud> Dag allen, mijn naam is Arnoud Imron
<Arnoud> Ik studeer informatica op Hogeschool Inholland
<Arnoud> ik zit in mijn 4e jaar en heb nu een minor genaamd open source
<Arnoud> hierin moet ik een community opdracht doen naar keuze
<Arnoud> ik heb van klasgenoten gehoort dat ze van jullie een leuke vertaalopdracht hebben gekregen en heb dus contact met jullie opgenomen
<Arnoud> en hier ben ik dan :)
<hannie> Arnoud, fijn dat je aanwezig bent op onze vergadering. En in punt 5 wilde ik verder ingaan op "Inholland" OK?
<Arnoud> Allright!
<RawChid> Binnen de Ubuntu Community is altijd wel iets te doen.
<Arnoud> mooi!
<hannie> Dat zijn de nieuwelingen. Nu iemand die ons (tijdelijk?) gaat verlaten: RawChid
<Arnoud> ahwww
<trijntje> Pjotr: wat is jouw launchpad account?
<hannie> RawChid, we zijn je vreselijk dankbaar voor je geweldige werk en inzet.
<RawChid> Dankje
<hannie> Je bent altijd super behulpzaam geweest en we zullen je node missen
<Arnoud> Thanks RawChid!..
<hannie> Namens het team wens ik je alle goeds en we hopen je over niet al te lange tijd weer in ons midden te mogen ontvangen
<Pjotr> Rachid heeft me ook een paar keer goed geholpen. Bedankt en tot ziens!
<hannie> RawChid, een vraagje. Moet er nog iets van jou overgedragen worden?
<trijntje> Klopt, onze meesterhacker verlaat ons
<Pjotr> trijntje: https://launchpad.net/~computertip
<RawChid> Dank je wel allemaal, ik heb het met veel plezier gedaan.
<RawChid> Niet echt. Het enige dat ik nog wil aanraden is dat iemand even een beetje met de wiki bezig gaat (notulen + agenda voor volgende keer maken).  Nu kan ik daar nog mee helpen indien nodig
<hannie> ok. Kunnen we naar het volgende punt
<hannie> ;topic Status Oneiric
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: Status Oneiric
<hannie> RawChid, trijntje kunnen jullie iets zeggen over de vertaalspurt?
<hannie> Ik was er niet bij, maar heb wel gezien dat de belangrijkste pakketten vertaald zijn
<RawChid> Ik was er zelf ook niet helemaal bij, trijntje heeft in de middag met een paar lui een hoop werk verzet, en ik de dag erna nog wat zitten goedkeuren
<hannie> Hulde! Goed gewerkt.
<trijntje> De vertaalspurt was een succes, hoevwel er niet heel veel mensen waren
<Pjotr> lightdm-gtk-greeter blijft in Oneiric deels onvertaald
<hannie> trijntje, waren er nog nieuwe mensen bij?
<RawChid> tiempjuuh en RobinJ waren er dacht ik ook?
<tiempjuuh> jap
<trijntje> een paar dagen na de spurt was alles vertaald
<hannie> tiempjuuh, hoe vond je het?
<trijntje> klopt RawChid
<tiempjuuh> sja, ik had ook nog wat andere dingen te doen, maar voor zo ver ik het gedaan heb, goed te doen
<tiempjuuh> ik geloof dat ik gvfs vertaald heb
<hannie> ok. Gaan we naar punt 4 (hij gaat lekker)
<hannie> ;Wat te vertalen
<trijntje> Pjotr: lightdm is vertaald, wat is dat andere pakket?
<Pjotr> trijntje: het aanmeldscherm
<hannie> Nu we de freeze gehad hebben blijft er toch nog genoeg te vertalen over
<Pjotr> het bevat drie onvertaalbare elementen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/868613
<hannie> 1. pakketbeschrijvingen
<hannie> trijntje, ik zal dat je daarover gemaild hebt met Debian. Vertel
<hannie> *zag
<trijntje> Ik wilde onze vertalingen van pakketomschrijvingen met die van debian synchroniseren, maar het lijkt er op dat die omschrijvingen upstream al een tijd niet meer actief vertaald/beheerd worden
<Pjotr> slechte zaak
<hannie> trijntje, betekent dat dat onze vertalingen niet verschijnen in Oneiric?
<trijntje> ik weet nog niet precies wat de status bij debian is, ik wacht nog op antwoord op mn laatste mailtje
<hannie> ok, houd ons op de hoogte via de lijst, wil je?
<trijntje> hannie: nee, de vertalingen die wij in lp gedaan hebben komen gewoon in oneiric terecht. Het gaat hier puur om het delen van vertalingen met upstream
<hannie> ok, dus voor andere distro's
<hannie> zou wel fijn zijn als die ook van onze vertalingen kunnen profiteren.
<hannie> Geen vragen meer over pakketomschrijvingen?
<Pjotr> Het beste is m.i.: bovenstrooms vertalen waar mogelijk, benedenstrooms waar nodig
<hannie> Pjotr, beter is dat we dubbel werk vermijden
<trijntje> Pjotr: in principe wel, maar in dit geval is er een betere infrastructuur bij ons
<hannie> 2. (horend bij agendapunt 4): ubuntu Manual
<trijntje> overigens vertaal ik meestal bij ubuntu, en stuur het dan naar upstream. Mijn focus ligt toch bij ubuntu, maar dat is meer persoonlijk natuurlijk
<hannie> trijntje, zelf prefereer ik upstream te vertalen omdat die vertalingen meestal automatisch in Ubuntu worden opgenomen
<RawChid> Oke, zullen we dan nu naar punt 4?
<hannie> Maar omgekeerd doe ik ook wel
<Pjotr> Plus het komt meer distro's ten goede
<hannie> 2. Ubuntu Manual
<RawChid> Wat is daar mee?
<hannie> Met enige trots kan ik vertellen dat ze op mijn voorstel om Natty over te slaan zijn ingegaan
<trijntje> ze gaan helemaal geen manual voor natty maken?
<hannie> Nu wordt Natty overgezet naar Oneiric en er hoeven slechts enkele aanpassingen te worden gedaan
<hannie> trijntje, nee. Wat gedaan is wordt overgeheveld naar Oneiric.
<hannie> En daarin zijn we al vergevorderd. Gisteren vergaderd tot middernacht (
<RawChid> Nice
<hannie> Ik verwacht dat hij over niet al te lange tijd uitkomt en dan kunnen we gaan vertalen
<hannie> Ik houd jullie op de hoogte
<trijntje> mooi, de LTS gaan we sowieso vertalen natuurlijk
<hannie> dit wordt de LTS (Oneiric)
<tiempjuuh> Precise wordt toch de LTS?
<trijntje> klopt, de volgende is LTS
<hannie> Punt 4: 3. vertalen hulpdocumentatie
<Pjotr> Het nadeel van vertaalde handleidingen vind ik, dat ze minder helder zijn dan rechtstreeks in de doeltaal geschreven teksten
<trijntje> Perfect Penguin ;)
<hannie> trijntje, je hebt gelijk, het wordt oktober 2012 denk ik
<tiempjuuh> Pjotr: maar voor mensen die geen engels kunnen, toch duidelijker ;)
<hannie> Pjotr, dat is waar. Maar het blijft moeilijk in te schatten of er veel beginners baat bij zullen hebben
<RawChid> 12.04 wordt LTS, dus april 2012
<hannie> Ik denk (en hoop) dat we toch veel beginners zullen helpen met de Nederlandse handleiding.
<trijntje> hannie: ja, de documentatie is de reden dat we niet op 100% zitten ;)
<trijntje> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html
<hannie> trijntje, heb het gezien ja. Daar gaan we dus iets aan doen
<Pjotr> Oorspronkelijk in het Nederlands geschreven teksten zijn beter. Het taalgevoel is bij het Nederlands anders dan bij het Engels...
<Pjotr> Enfin, het blijft goed werk natuurlijk. :-)
<hannie> Op dit moment vind ik het niet fijn dat je bij F1 zowel Engelse als Nederlandse tekst te zien krijgt
<RawChid> Oke, tot zover de UBuntu Manual? We horen van hannie wel wanneer we daar aan kunnen beginnen...
<RawChid> Wat is er nog meer te doen
<hannie> Ik zit nu op 43% vertaald, Wie gaat me helpen het af te maken?
<hannie> RawChid, we zitten nu bij hulpdocumentatie (F1)
<tiempjuuh> hannie: bij de F1 documentatie op 43%?
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/nl/+translate?
<Pjotr> Ik vertaal zelf het liefste pakketten, en geen handleidingen...
<hannie> tiempjuuh, eigenlijk meer omdat er veel alleen een klik nodig heeft om geaccepteerd te worden
<hannie> Pjotr, dat is je goed recht.
<tiempjuuh> ik ook, maar ik wil best wat helpen hoor, dat is geen probleem
<hannie> Enfin, wie zin heeft mag er af en toe wat van vertalen. Ik ga zelf gewoon door wanneer ik zin heb.
<hannie> tiempjuuh, dank
<Bertjuh1> kan ik daar af en toe ook meehelpen ?
<trijntje> het zou mooi zijn als de LTS 100% vertaald is, ik denk dat dat een mooi doel voor ons is
<hannie> Bertjuh1, maar natuurlijk. Hoe meer zielen...
<Bertjuh1> ok :)
<hannie> trijntje, oktober 2012 is zeker haalbaar wat de hulpdocs betreft
<RawChid> Je kunt altijd suggesties indienen. Het is op zich wel handig dat je dat dan even meldt op de mailinglijst. Dat verhoogt de kans dat iemand het nakijkt
<hannie> trijntje, is de statuspagina bijgewerkt?
<trijntje> hannie: april 2012
<hannie> ok, april 2012
<hannie> Geen vragen meer over "Wat te vertalen?"
<trijntje> hannie: nog niet, zal ik er de pakketomschrijving en de documentatie bij zetten?
<hannie> trijntje, heel graag
<hannie> ;topic Inholland
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: Inholland
<Arnoud> jeuhh
<hannie> Arnoud en nog een andere student hebben zich aangemeld.
<tiempjuuh> en die andere is...
<Arnoud> een klasgenoot van mij wou ook graag helpen ik weet niet of je het over hem hebt?
<Arnoud> ik denk het niet
<Pjotr> Ik stel voor, om de Inholland-studenten aan de slag te laten gaan met de pakketomschrijvingen in Softwarecentrum. Dat heeft twee voordelen: het is een grote klus, dus het stelt ook echt wat voor. En het heeft minder verstrekkende gevolgen wanneer het fout mocht gaan.
<Arnoud> ok
<trijntje> Arnoud: hoe lang moet die stage zijn?
<RawChid> Welke periode ben je beschikbaar?
<hannie> Sebahattin Turk
<Arnoud> het gaat om 56 uur met 2 personen
<hannie> Ik moest even zoeken
<Arnoud> inderdaad dat is hem
<Arnoud> Wij willen de opdracht samen doen
<trijntje> there's not team in vertaalteam
<Arnoud> de minor is eigenlijk deze periode die duurt nog 3 of 4 weken maar we mogen ook in de volgend eperiode doorgaan
<trijntje> nouja, dat wel, maar 'samenwerken' zit er niet echt in
<Arnoud> sinds we ook tentamens krijgen en het afronden van onze huidige projevten
<hannie> trijntje, moeten wij samen een opdracht proberen samen te stellen?
<Arnoud> hmm ok.. misschien de opdracht in 2en te verdelen?
<RawChid> Vertaalwerk kun je makkelijk in 2-en hakken
<trijntje> jullie kunnen aan verschillende projecten werken, of aan verschillende delen van een project
<hannie> Arnoud, heb je enige ervaring met vertalen?
<RawChid> Maar weet je zeker dat je wilt vertalen Arnoud?
<Arnoud> ik weet zeker dat ik wil vertalen, ik heb neit echt ervaring maar mijn engels is wel goed.
<hannie> trijntje, zullen we dan elk één van hen onder onze hoede nemen?
<RawChid> Oke, belangrijker is nog je Nederlands
<Arnoud> Ok, mijn nederlands is ook goed.
<RawChid> We zijn vrij strikt
<Arnoud> ik zal mijn best doen!
<hannie> Arnoud, het is wel heel belangrijk dat jullie eerst goed de aanwijzingen op onze wiki doornemen
<Arnoud> oke, dat zal ik dan zeker doen.
<hannie> Vooral de tips
<Arnoud> ok.
<RawChid> Trouwens, ben je al bekend met wiki's Arnoud?
<tiempjuuh> en met launchpad?
<hannie> Goede vraag, tiempjuuh
<Arnoud> niet echt, ik heb wel al wat wik's voor school moeten maken maar ik weet neit of ik dat kan vergelijken met waar jullie mee bezig zijn?
<Arnoud> launchpad ook nog neit
<trijntje> hannie: dat is goed
<tiempjuuh> Ook is het aan te raden je aan te melden voor de mailinglijst
<Arnoud> ok
<tiempjuuh> blijf je goed op de hoogte :)
<Arnoud> okee hoe kan ik dit doen?
<RawChid> Wij gebruiken de wiki om dingen vast te leggen, uitleg/documentatie, agenda etc. Dit is onze 'startpagina' http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<Arnoud> Ok ik ben het allemaal aan het opschrijven
<Arnoud> dus mailljst aanmelden
<tiempjuuh> Arnoud: hier wordt je lid van de mailinglijst https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-nl
<Arnoud> wiki bestuderen
<Bertjuh1> opschrijven sla je geen logs op?
<Arnoud> ok
<hannie> Arnoud, op de wiki (Startersgids) staat precies uitgelegd hoe je je aanmeldt voor lijst en LP
<Arnoud> nog niet maar dat zal ik doen dan :)
<RawChid> Arnoud, als je op "naslagwerk" klikt zie je ook een startersgids... wat hannie zegt verder
<Arnoud> okeej
<Arnoud> jah deze had ik al deels geleze om erachter te komen hoe ik de vergadering moest bijwonen
<hannie> Arnoud, trijntje zal jou begeleiden. Hij neemt contact met je op,
<RawChid> Ah mooi :)
<Arnoud> ok
<hannie> Ik zal contact opnemen met Turk.
<Arnoud> haha ok..
<hannie> Arnoud, geen vragen meer?
<Arnoud> dus ik krijg te horen via mail wat en hoe ik mijn opdracht moet doen van trijntje?
<hannie> ;Notuleren/Wiki aanpassen
<hannie> Arnoud, ja
<trijntje> Arnoud: klopt. Nog een vraagje, gebruik je zelf ubuntu?
<Arnoud> ok..
<hannie> Ik zou e.e.a. willen vereenvoudigen omdat niemand graag notuleert. Mijn voorstel:
<Arnoud> ik heb het vak linux waa ik een image van ubuntu gebruik op vmware player hier ben ik bezig kleine bash scriptjes en opdrachten te aken
<hannie> 1. op de wiki alleen agenda (datum aanpassen en agendapunten toevoegen)
<Arnoud> ok
<hannie> 2. de log van de bot publiceren op de lijst.
<hannie> Dat zou voldoende moeten zijn.
<Arnoud> ok
<Arnoud> krijg ik het email adres van trijntje of wacht ik op een mail van hem?
<hannie> Zo kan iedereen de logs zelf nalezen en op de wiki agendapunten toevoegen
<Pjotr> hannie +1
<trijntje> Arnoud: we kunnen na de meeting ook wel even overleggen over wat je gaat doen
<hannie> ok. Als iedereen het hiermee eens is zal ik er deze keer voor zorgen
<Arnoud> oke
<hannie> ;topic logo Vertaalteam
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: logo Vertaalteam
<trijntje> lijkt me wel een goed plan hannie, ik weet niet precies wat die bot zoal kan
<StefandeVries> Logs opslaan en hosten, dus dat is geen probleem
<hannie> Er is een logo ontworpen voor het VT (voor elk team trouwens).
<StefandeVries> Zodra commandoline 'm weer online krijgt
<Bertjuh1> kan die bot niet zelf de logs publiceren ?
<StefandeVries> Bertjuh1: dat kan hij dus wel
<hannie> Bertjuh1, jawel. Ik kan de link op de lijst zetten
<Bertjuh1> oke anders had ik even een script ervoor gemaakt
<tiempjuuh> logo door idroy?
<hannie> StefandeVries, wil je zeggen dat wat we nu bespreken niet wordt opgeslagen?
<StefandeVries> jawel, alleen dan op mijn eigen machine
<StefandeVries> ik pastebin de logs zometeen en geef je de link ;)
<hannie> StefandeVries, ok.
<hannie> Ik zal de twee ontwerpen naar de lijst sturen. In het kort is het dit:
<hannie> Een Chinees karakter. De ene heeft niet echt een betekenis. De andere wel (Mens).
<RawChid> Wat is het idee? Een nieuwe logo?
<hannie> We wilden graag Ubuntu in het Chinees hebben, maar dat schijnt niet te bestaan
<tiempjuuh> linkje naar het nieuwe logo?
<hannie> tiempjuuh, kan, maar dan moet ik even zoeken.
<hannie> Of heb jij ze paraat?
<tiempjuuh> Heb hem nl. nog niet gezien.
<Pjotr> Is iets puur Nederlands niet toepasselijker? Een borstbeeld van Vondel of zo...
<tiempjuuh> hannie: nee dus :)
<trijntje> Pjotr: van 14x14? das lastig te zien ;)
<tiempjuuh> Een bord boerenkool? ;)
<hannie> Pjotr, het idee is dit: vertalen is begrijpen. Wij begrijpen niets van Chinese karakters, maar als je ze vertaalt weet je meteen wat het betekent
<hannie> Ik vond het zelf leuker als het karakter ook een betekenis heeft, vandaar Mens
<Bertjuh1> hannie,  http://www.amyjiangsu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/community_cn_450px.gif
<Bertjuh1> zoiets ?
<hannie> Bertjuh1, je bent geweldig
<tiempjuuh> Is dat hem?
<Bertjuh1> die staat gewoon op google ;)
<hannie> o, sorry dit is iets anders
<Pjotr> puntje van orde: we gaan over de tijd heen...
<hannie> Wie helpt me even met waar ik ook alweer een plaatje kan pasten zodat jullie het kunnen zien?
<tiempjuuh> ubuntu one, http://imageshack.us
<Bertjuh1> imageshack ?
<Bertjuh1> photobucket.com
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<trijntje> zegt ubottu;)
<RawChid> Inderdaad, laten we het logo op de ML verder bespreken
<hannie> Ja, het is me nu te ingewikkeld en het kost tijd. Ik zet het op de lijst en dan kunnen jullie commentaar geven. OK?
<Pjotr> +1
<tiempjuuh> ok
<trijntje> prima
<hannie> ;topic rondvraag
<MwanzoBot_> Onderwerp: rondvraag
<hannie> Wie heeft er nog wat voor de rondvraag?
<RawChid> Ik heb nog 1 dingetje
<hannie> RawChid, ga je gang
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/voortgangsverslagen/
<RawChid> Dit deed ik eerst
<hannie> Ja, dat moet dus overgenomen worden.
<Bertjuh1> Ik wil dit wel overnemen  als RawChid mij alles uit wil leggen ?
<leoquant> ok, ook even de naam op de wiki changen graag
<hannie> Bertjuh1, dat zou wel heel erg fijn zijn.
<RawChid> Ja, eingelijk zet ik daar een soort samenvatting van de meeting neer. Dus in een paar zinnen wat we de afgelopen maand hebben gedaan
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110910/VoortgangTeams
<leoquant> staan de contactpersonen per team toch?
<leoquant> al gedaan door iemand
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga even douchen, moet zo naar bedje toe ;)
<hannie> RawChid, jij helpt Bertjuh1 met dat verslag maken?
<hannie> tiempjuuh, hartelijk dank voor je komst.
<hannie> Als er geen vragen meer zijn wil ik afronden.
<tiempjuuh> jo, is goed, blijf nog wel even online hoor, reageer alleen niet meer
<trijntje> ik heb geen vragen
<tiempjuuh> ik ook niet
<hannie> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log6943376085.html
<StefandeVries> Ik zal de log openbaar maken
<Pjotr> Houdoe!
<hannie> Dag Pjotr
<hannie> StefandeVries, veel dank
<RawChid> Oke, ik zal nog helpen. Zullen we dat nu gelijk doen voor deze keer Bertjuh1?
<RawChid> Zijn we er voor deze maand vanaf :P
<Bertjuh1> is goed ;)
<trijntje> ow, nu is pjotr al weg
<leoquant> bedankt StefandeVries
<trijntje> hannie: heb jij genoeg vertalingen van hem gezien om hem meteen lid te maken?
<hannie> trijntje, ja. Pjotr is al eerder lid geweest. Hij vertaalt zeer goed. Hij is wel heel erg voor "vernederlandsing" van alles
<hannie> Hij heeft ook veel voor ons nagelezen en fouten gemeld op het forum
<StefandeVries> Tenzij iemand bezwaar maakt haal ik MwanzoBot_ hier weer even weg
<leoquant> go ahead
<hannie> StefandeVries, prima. De link is nog niet geldig zag ik
<StefandeVries> hannie: logischerwijs
<hannie> leoquant, en anderen, bedankt dat we dit kanaal mochten gebruiken
<trijntje> hannie: ok dan is het goed
<leoquant> ok, tot ziens. en pjotr is top
<hannie> Dan ga ik nu Pjotr lid maken. Jongens bedankt voor jullie komst en tot mails
<StefandeVries> hannie: ik mail je nog een link naar de logs
<StefandeVries> of ik spreek je hier aan
<RawChid> Tot later hannie
<hannie> StefandeVries, ok. Ik houd de chat nog even open.
<trijntje> later hannie
<trijntje> Arnoud: waar wil je aan werken?
<hannie> dag RawChid en nogmaals bedankt voor al je inzet
<Arnoud> ik heb geen idee.
<hannie> dag trijntje
<Arnoud> iets wat een beetje leuk is ook?
<StefandeVries> Mensen, de logs van vanavond: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/log6943376085.html
<trijntje> je hebt de keuze tussen: De documentatie van Ubuntu, of pakketomschrijvingen van programma's in het softwarecentrum
<hannie> StefandeVries, geweldig!
<Arnoud> wat is het leukst? of minder moeilijk?
<trijntje> het is allebei wel vergelijkbaar, vrij lange zinnen
<StefandeVries> hannie: Graag gedaan!
<Arnoud> ok, doe maar iets dan.
<trijntje> voor de documentatie moet je wel zelf ubuntu draaien, zodat je kan kijken hoe bepaalde menu-items etc vertaald zijn
<Arnoud> doe maar de pakketomschrijving dan
<trijntje> Arnoud: je kan hier de pakketomschrijvingen vinden http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=oneiric&language=nl&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=1
<Arnoud> ok
<Arnoud> heb het voor me
<trijntje> die pagina linkt je door naar launchpad, en daar doe je dan de vertalingen. Nightmonkey werkt als een soort filter dat de 'omschrijving' van libraries etc weglaat, want die zien normale gebruikers toch nooit
<Arnoud> ok
<Arnoud> en dan moet ik er gewoon 1 kiezen ofzo?
<trijntje> Arnoud: elke link op die pagina van nightmonkey verwijst naar 1 enkele string die vertaald moet worden
<Arnoud> ok
<Arnoud> duidelijk
<trijntje> ze zijn gesorteerd op hoe belangrijk ze zijn, dus bovenaan beginnen
<Arnoud> okeej
<Arnoud> krijg alleen een error
<RawChid> DAt gebeurt wel vaker, soms helpt F5
<Arnoud> een timeout error
<trijntje> ow jee, is het weer zo laat. Soms heeft launchpad problemen
<Arnoud> als ik ergens op klik
<Arnoud> okeej
<Arnoud> dus gewoon blijven proberen
<Arnoud> dus ik begin gewoon boven aan en werk mijn weg naar beneden.
<Arnoud> zijn er nog deadlines? en hoeveel meot ik totaal doen?
<trijntje> Ja klopt, als die timeout blijft komen kan je misschien ook offline in een vertaalbestand werken
<Arnoud> ok en hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> Arnoud: de deadline is April 2012, dus dat zit wel goed
<Arnoud> haha ok..
<Arnoud> hoe werk ik offline in een vertaalbestand?
<tiempjuuh> ik ga, tot ziens :)
<trijntje> en we hadden bedacht zo'n 700 a 750 vertalingen, aan de hand van hoeveel tijd jullie aan dit project moeten besteden
<Arnoud> okeej..
<Arnoud> duidelijk..
<trijntje> Arnoud: die kan ik je mailen, vaste vertalers kunnen die downloaden. Het nadeel is dan wel dat je niet automatisch ziet welke vertalingen voor de gebruiker zichtbaar zijn
<trijntje> dus je zou dan steeds naar nightmonkey moeten kijken, en dan zelf in het vertaalbestand moeten zoeken
<Arnoud> okeej..
<Arnoud> dus als ik problemen heb met launchpad dan moet ik jou mailen en vragen of je me de offline bestanden kan mailen?
<Arnoud> ik begrijp het niet helemaal
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik zie gekke tekentjes http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/log6943376085.html
<trijntje> Arnoud: wat begrijp je niet?
<RawChid> Helemaal onderaan bijvoorbeeld..
<Arnoud> als ik die error blijf krijgen moet ik dus in de offline bestanden gaan werken, en daar meot ik jou vor mailen begrijp ik?
<StefandeVries> Klopt, ligt aan de tekenset van de gebruikte cliënten
<StefandeVries> Daar kan ik verder weinig aan doen, ben ik bang
<trijntje> Arnoud: klopt, alleen vaste vertalers mogen bestanden down en uploaden
<RawChid> Juiste encoding gebruiken...
<Arnoud> Wat ik neit begrijp is dat ik in het vertaalbestand moet zoeken terwijl ik er neit in kan komen
<Arnoud> klopt dat?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: die is in de html al gedefinieerd
<RawChid> Maar dat gaat dus mis als er 'gekke' niet UTF-8 karakters in zitten...
<trijntje> Arnoud: klopt
<StefandeVries>  Even kijken welke encoding beter zou zijn
<trijntje> dat bestand is gewoon een platte tekst bestand, dus als ik het naar jou stuur kan je er in werken. Het nadeel is dat het dan veel moeite kost om de juiste omschrijvingen te vinden, terwijl je dat via die website met 1 enkele klik kunt doen
<Arnoud> oke..
<StefandeVries> ISO-8859-1
<RawChid> Gebruiken IRC-clients allemaal andere encodings? Dat is wel lastig ja. Ik kan wel zeggen dat de tekens er in mijn client wel goed uitzagen
<StefandeVries> De clients gebruiken niet allemaal dezelfde encodings, en dat is vrij lastig
<Arnoud> wat bedoel je precies met de juiste omschrijving
<RawChid> De specifieke string die je wilt vertalen
<RawChid> Arnoud^
<Arnoud> de pakketnaam?
<Arnoud> want verdr zie ik alleen deel1 of 2 staan
<RawChid> De pakketomschrijvingen (app-install-data) zijn er erg veel strings in totaal. Volgens mij is daar dan 1 groot bestand voor. En dat nightmonkey laat zien wat we het belangrijkst vinden.
<Arnoud> ik weet namelijk niet wat er te zien komt als je op die links klikt want ik krijg een time out error
<trijntje> Arnoud: je moet de short en de long description vertalen. Als de short description vertaald is staat daar 'Translated', als de long description vertaald is staat er (OK) achter
<Arnoud> ik zie alleen de pakketnaam en de delen ervan
<Arnoud> okeej
<Arnoud> dat snap ik
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ik probeer in een ander kanaal even de nieuwe encoding/charset uit
<RawChid> Oke, welke? :)
<StefandeVries> Voor de HTML ISO-8859-1
<StefandeVries> En in Python zelf moet ik die ook zetten, zodat ook de berichten van de bot goed doorkomen
<StefandeVries> Zoals vergadering beëindigd
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Arnoud> voor hoeveel uur staat 700 aan 750 vertalingen ongeveer voor een noob dan
<trijntje> 56/2=28 uur per persoon voor dit project
<trijntje> 28*60 is 1680 minuten per persoon
<Arnoud> ok en dat zijn dus die 700/750 vertalingen
<Arnoud> ok ik denk dat ik dan genoeg informatie heb
<trijntje> 1680/700 ~2.5 minuut per vertaling ;)
<Arnoud> mag ik je email adres trijntje? voor als ik vragen heb of voor offline bestanden wil vragen
<Arnoud> hahaha
<Arnoud> okeej
<Arnoud> en dat voor een beginner? hoelang doen de pro's dan over 1 vertaling?
<RawChid> Persoonlijk ben ik voorstander van vragen naar de lijst, zodat meer mensen kunnen antwoorden. En dat ook de rest kan profiteren van de uitleg
<trijntje> het is een schatting natuurlijk, maar in het verleden hebben we niet zulke goede ervaringen gehad met stagairs
<Arnoud> ohww ok..
<Arnoud> dat is jammer..
<Arnoud> dus als ik een vraag of dergelijke heb moet ik het naar de mailinglijst sturen?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ik heb een manier gevonden om output files zoals die html-log in de ISO-codering te zetten, dus dat wordt ook iets voor MwanzoBot v2
<trijntje> Arnoud: ja, dat is het beste denk ik, dan krijg ik die ook. Anders heb je mijn e-mail al, want ik ben redmar ;)
<Arnoud> ohww ok..
<Arnoud> haha..
<RawChid> StefandeVries, klinkt goed
<Arnoud> en als ik om offline bestanden wil vragen ook naar de lijst of direct aan jou?
<trijntje> doe maar direct naar mij, dat is het handigste
<Arnoud> ok..
<StefandeVries> Ik ga.
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
<RawChid> LAter
<Arnoud> zijn er nog bepaalde tijden van de dag dat launchpad wel of niet goed werkt?\
<trijntje> maar ik ben er zelf ook nog niet helemaal uit hoe je dat handig offline kan doen
<Arnoud> ok dus beter gewoon wachten tot het werkt
<trijntje> Arnoud: niet dat ik weet, ik zal anders een rondvragen of mensen weten wat er loos is
<trijntje> *eens
<RawChid> Arnoud, soms doet er eentje moeilijk. Misschien werken de anderen wel?
<Arnoud> okeej..
<Arnoud> ik ga het probere
<Arnoud> okeej ik denk dat ik geneog weet dan, eerst maar even de wiki's en dergelijke lezen en starthandleiding enzo voordat ik ga beginnen/
<Arnoud> en me aanmelde op de maillijst
<trijntje> is goed, als die fout er morgen nog is hoor ik het wel
<Arnoud> Jah zal het dan even doorgeven
<Arnoud> iedereen bedankt voor de informatie
<trijntje> Arnoud: kan je na de eerste +/- 20 vertalingen een mailtje aan de lijst sturen?
<Arnoud> jah zal ik zeker doen
<trijntje> dan kunnen we snel de eerste fouten eruit halen, voordat je teveel werk doet dat gecorigeerd moet worden ;)
<Arnoud> haha ok, zal ik doen dan..
<trijntje> mooi, bedankt, en succes er mee!
<Arnoud> Allright, bedankt dat ik deel uit mag maken van jullie team, en tot spreeks..
<Arnoud> Fijne avond!
<RawChid> Veel succes verder
<RawChid> Laters
<Idroy_> hannie, hoe is het afgelopen met het vertaalteam logo?
<trijntje> RawChid: kan je nog even helpen met de agendainclude? Volgende vergadering wijst nogsteeds naar 1 september, en ik weet niet waar het aan ligt
<RawChid> Nee, volgende wijst naar 1 okt
<RawChid> Maar moet naar 1 nov. denk ik
<trijntje> hmm, dan zit chrome te kloten, want ik ga nogsteeds naar 1 sept
<RawChid> CTRL+F5 ofzo misschien?
<trijntje> RawChid: nogsteeds, raar. Ik zal morgen nog eens kijken als ik weer op FF zit
<trijntje> Tot wanneer ben jij er trouwens nog?
<RawChid> 6 nov.
<RawChid> ongeveer
<Idroy_> oh man... is er weer een nieuw launchpad team? :O
<Idroy_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-nieuws
<Idroy_> waarvoor is die eigenlijk als ik vragen mag? Nieuws over ubuntu naar de community, of  nieuws van de community naar de pers enzo?
<RawChid> http://willyou.typewith.me/p/ubuntunlnieuws
<Idroy_> ah, dankje
<RawChid> Dooitze en TopGear doen dat dacht ik
<Idroy_> ye, en luuk
<RawChid> Oja, die ook
<trijntje> RawChid: ah ok, dus dan zie ik dus nog welns hier ;)
<RawChid> KOmende weken zit ik hier nog wel ja
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-11
 * Snicksie zwaait eens vriendelijk naar iedereen die hier is ;)
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> dat ging toch best goed gister met de bot?
<StefandeVries> Ja nou
<StefandeVries> Briljant
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> kijk thats the spirit
<StefandeVries> Stom, stom, stom dat ik bij de help-functie geen pauze inlas tussen het verzenden
<leoquant> ooit zal de bot heersen over freenode
<StefandeVries> Maar goed
<leoquant> voorlopig kreeg ie even een tikje
<leoquant> kan gebeuren
<StefandeVries> Als ;help nog eens zo misbruikt wordt, kick ik degene die het doet hoogstpersoonlijk
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> (begin er nou niet over...:P)
<StefandeVries> Waarover? :P
<RawChid> ;help :P
<leoquant> over het wiens naam niet genoemd kan worden ツ
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> hee raw wanneer ga je foetsie?
<leoquant> ge zal gemist worden
<tiempjuuh> waar is mwanzobot dan?
<leoquant> LOL
<StefandeVries> En daar is je antwoord, leoquant xD
<leoquant> precies....haha
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: Die heeft Luuk van de server af laten kicken door de ;help van MwanzoBot te misbruiken
<leoquant> is ie nog geband dan?
<tiempjuuh> dat wilde ik ook vragen
<StefandeVries> Nee, hij wordt dan slechts gekckt
<StefandeVries> Alleen..commandoline host hem en die kan hem alleen weer online brengen
<leoquant> moet ik naar #freenode
<leoquant> ?
<tiempjuuh> en commandoline is er niet
<leoquant> ah
<StefandeVries> Deze versie van de bo ondersteunt nog geen live-joins etc
<leoquant> johanvd en Cees zijn immer online
<StefandeVries> Anders had ik 'm zo weer online kunnen hebben :)
<leoquant> kunnen "het" misschien hosten
<StefandeVries> Er draait op de server van commandoline dus nu nog wel een proces in een infinite loop, dus dat wordt leuk LOL
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig is v2 bijna klaar
<tiempjuuh> en die kan nog meer, toch?
<tiempjuuh> ah, daar is RawChid weer :P
<tiempjuuh> hé, waarom heb ik nu voice?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, versie 2?
<leoquant> hoi Snicksie
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: jap
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ja. nu onderstuent die dus al live-join/part en meetings
<tiempjuuh> die kan meerdere kanalen aan, toch?
<tiempjuuh> v2?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, great
<StefandeVries> versie 2
<leoquant> v1 en v2 lol
<Snicksie> hoi leoquant :)
<Snicksie> hoi tiempjuuh :)
<tiempjuuh> en leoquant:, waar heb ik die voice aan te danken?
<Snicksie> oew, yippie :)
<Snicksie> dankje leoquant :)
<tiempjuuh> hey Snicksie
<Snicksie> en hoe is 't hier? :)
<tiempjuuh> wat is ubuntulog2 eigenlijk?
<leoquant> prima Snicksie
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: met mij prima :)
<Snicksie> mooi zo :)
<Snicksie> houden zo dan he :p
<StefandeVries> En wat meetingology kon, namelijk met op-rechten het topic veranderen naar wat er tijdens ene meeting met ;topic ingesteld wordt - wil ik ook nog nbouwen
<leoquant> we zoeken nog een html workshopleider, en jij bent zeeer bekwaam las ik
<Snicksie> ik ken inderdaad wel wat van html/css/js(o.a. jquery) af ja ;)
<Snicksie> *-af
<leoquant> Snicksie, via ubuntu-beginners las ik dat je niet bepaald een beginners bent ツ
<Snicksie> ^^
<leoquant> -s
<Snicksie> beginner betreft? :p
<leoquant> wanneer onz chris er, moeten "we" misschien eens wat brainen...
<CasW> Snicksie, laat 's iets zien? :)
<Snicksie> van html/css/jquery? :)
<CasW> Ja
<Snicksie> even zien he ^^
<Snicksie> alleja, meeste projecten die ik doe, doe ik samen met mijn vriend, maar ik zal even zoeken :p
<leoquant> niet hier gaan flooden he....met code
 * tiempjuuh denkt dat Snicksie nu diepe speurtochten op zijn systeem doet
<Snicksie> *haar
<Snicksie> nee, ik zal even een leuke page laten zien ofzo ;)
<leoquant> naise
<leoquant> brb
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: excuse-mo
<tiempjuuh> moi*
<Snicksie> hm, der staat een php-foutje in omdat we ons database-systeem hebben omgegooid :p
<Snicksie> alleja, kijk niet teveel naar de fouten en naar 't feit dat 't veel te blauw is: http://xamlor.be/test/
<Snicksie> de tags werken dus niet meer :p
<CasW> HTML game? Leuk! :D
<CasW> Oh, jammer, toch flash ;)
<Snicksie> das flash inderdaad ;)
<Snicksie> we hebben een nieuwere versie van die game ergens anders staan ;)
<Snicksie> maar onze originele versie nooit geupdated ^^
<StefandeVries> Ik ga mwanzobot_ hier even laten binnenkomen; alvas excuses voor de spam en gelieve hem niet te invoken
<CasW> mysql_fetch_array? Was mysql_* niet deprecated? (Ik weet het niet, even kijken)
<tiempjuuh> mag ik ;help doen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, tiempjuuh
<Snicksie> daarmee dat het dus een oude versie is CasW :)
<tiempjuuh> nee dus :P
<Snicksie> ondertussen werken we met PDO's :)
<StefandeVries> Die functie is er helemaal niet
<Snicksie> das ook beter
<CasW> Ah, goedzo ;)
<Snicksie> uhu ^^
<Snicksie> k ga maar es een local servertje opzetten :p
<CasW> Snicksie: Ik vind hem leuk :)
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> nja, die page is wel gemaakt in html5, dus oudere browsers tonen 'm minder goed
<Snicksie> darn, bouncer's down ;p
<CasW> Gelukkig heb ik een moderne browser ;)
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> mooi
<Snicksie> ff adapter maar 's insteken
<Snicksie> jeuj, basic serverke
<tiempjuuh> ah, Snicksie=Neline?
<Snicksie> yep
<tiempjuuh> ahso
<tiempjuuh> Nederlands, of be? (wegens domeinnaam?)
<Snicksie> alleja, 'k ben liever online onder mijn nickname Snicksie, daarmee :p
<Snicksie> eh, ik ben officieel van NL, maar ik studeer nu voor men 2e jaar in belgie ;p
<Snicksie> y
<Snicksie> oeps
<Snicksie> dat was voor op de terminal bedoeld ^^
<tiempjuuh> y?
<Snicksie> uhu
<Snicksie> y als in 'yes, install the packages'
<Snicksie> ik heb mijn ubuntu in t engels staan ;p
<CasW> Hé, wat een toeval; ik ook :P
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> eens zien, 'k had nog een aantal oefeningen voor mijn lineaire algebra... :(
<RawChid> Altijd leuk
<Snicksie> tja... :p
<Snicksie> bewijzen zijn niet mijn sterkste kant
<Snicksie> en blijkbaar is dat een vrij groot deel van 't examen :(
<Snicksie> maargoed, dat examen is pas ver ver weg :D
<Snicksie> hm, er staan allemaal tekeningen in mijn cursusblok :p
<Snicksie> okay, phpmyadmin werkt ook ;)
<Snicksie> nice
<CasW> Hmm, het lijkt wel alsof er hier geprobeerd is met een lege vulling (uit zo'n oude vulpen) op de vloer te schrijven; er zit allemaal blauwe troep op de vloer
<Snicksie> oei :p
<Snicksie> kun je 't makkelijk afboenen? :p
<CasW> Dat hoop ik.
<Snicksie> alleja, anders gewoon met van dat ene spul voor vulpennen dat je da weghaalt (niet tip-ex maar dat andere, zo'n pen met wit ofzo :p)
<CasW> Ja hoor; alweer weg :D
<Snicksie> ingewikkelde omschrijving
<Snicksie> ah, perfect ;p
<Snicksie> pf, firefox sluit heel min stuff als ik op 1 kruisje duw ofwa? :o
<Snicksie> *mijn
<CasW> Al heb ik wel het gevoel dat hier wel weer 's schoongeboend mag worden ;)
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> alleja, hier mag ook wel eens wat gedaan worden
<Snicksie> maar geen zin :p
<CasW> Nee, ik laat m'n ouders het wel 's doen of zo ;)
<Snicksie> haha ;)
<Snicksie> dat gaat hier niet :p
<CasW> Ik moet toch ook 's vaker met HTML en PHP en zo bezig; ik zie hier nu een link: http://frack.nl/wiki/index.php/Main_Page, vreemd.
<Snicksie> welke link? :p
<CasW> Hmm, die hele wiki is één pagina lijkt het wel, de html
<CasW> Die die ik typte
<CasW> En dan vooral het index.php/Main_Page
<Snicksie> hm, dat is gewoon een standaard-wiki-pakket dat iets veranderd is en waar ze op de main page gewoon wiki-code hebben geschreven he ;)
<Snicksie> achter de schermen wordt die wiki-code terug omgezet in html/css he ;p
<CasW> CSS wordt ook al binnengehaald met "/wiki/index.php?title=(...)"
<Snicksie> da heb ik ook nog gehad, een eigen wiki ^^
<CasW> Ja, dat snap ik, maar ik snap niet waarom ze een map hebben index.php, of zo lijkt het
<Snicksie> hm, das deels ook mod_rewrite, dus een .htaccess
<CasW> Ja, dat dacht ik al; ik heb nog nooit aan .htacces gedaan, slecht van mij ;)
<Snicksie> die zorgt dat een /index.php/Main_Page uiteindelijk wordt omgevormd naar /index.php?title=Main_Page
<Snicksie> ik eigenlijk ook niet echt, maar ik weet wat je er mee kan :p
<CasW> Oh, oké :D
<Snicksie> m'n vriend is professioneel webdeveloper, dus die kent daar nog net iets meer van :p
<Snicksie> maargoed, als je samen aan leuke projecten werkt, dan leer je snel genoeg interessante dingen :p
<Snicksie> maargoed, 'k ben er ook wel een aantal jaar al aan bezig, dus ook ik ben niet totaal onbekend met zo'n zaken
<CasW> Joah, ik ben nu met een profielensite bezig, en die willen we ook heel leuk laten worden met allerhande bewegende achtergronden en "post-its" en tig gadgets en zo, en ik heb nu al veel javascript ervan geleerd ;)
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> meeste javascript dat ik tegenwoordig gebruik is van jquery
<Snicksie> das gwn erg handig :p
<CasW> Ik eigenlijk nauwelijks, ik doe meer aan Python en stukjes van nieuwe talen ernaast
<CasW> jquery, nog weer zoiets wat ik ervan heb geleerd ;)
<Snicksie> tja, python ken ik nog niet :(
<CasW> Python is simpel en heb je zo geleerd ;)
<Snicksie> ongetwijfeld ;)
<Snicksie> k zal er binnenkort eens aan beginnen
<OerHeks> FCM staan leuke python lesjes in
<Snicksie> FCM? :p
<Snicksie> afkorting zegt me even niets :p
<OerHeks> issue 53 alweer > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-53/
<OerHeks> niet :-o
<Snicksie> nee :p
<Snicksie> nu wel :p
<Snicksie> hm, stacks en FIFO-queue's :p
<Snicksie> das vrij eenvoudig ^^
<Snicksie> 'k moet dat principe voor besturingssystemen kennen, maar dan zijn 't process queues :p
<Snicksie> FIFO, shortest job first, priority scheduling, round robin, ... :p
<Snicksie> interessant OerHeks :p
<Snicksie> alleja, 'k lees niet alles, maar er staat vrij veel interessants in :p
<OerHeks> ja, de oude versies 1-52 zijn ook nog gewoon te downloaden
<OerHeks> helaas alleen engels :-)
<tiempjuuh> ik ga even
<Snicksie> engels is duidelijk genoeg voor mij OerHeks :p
<Snicksie> ik denk dat de helft van mijn boeken die ik nu heb ook in 't engels is
<Snicksie> hm, valt mee
<Snicksie> maar 1/3 :p
<tiempjuuh> daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> Ah nee hè.. :p
<tiempjuuh> ik moet toch iemand pesten
<tiempjuuh> dus dan jullie maar
<StefandeVries> Vooruit dan
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<Snicksie> welkom terug tiempjuuh :p
<tiempjuuh> hoi Snicksie
<Snicksie> had ik het nu eigenlijk juist begrepen, dat je 13 jaar was? :p
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug ;)
<tiempjuuh> jap
<Snicksie> ah :)
<Snicksie> okay :p
<Snicksie> en hoe kom je dan eigenlijk op zo'n jonge leeftijd in aanraking met zulke mooie dingen als ubuntu en opensource? :p
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> Ooit kreeg ik de ouwe pc van mij oma
<tiempjuuh> 800mhz
<Snicksie> ^^
<tiempjuuh> winxp draaide er bagger traaaaag op
<Snicksie> uhu, das wel vaker zo met die oude dingen :p
<tiempjuuh> dus een vader van een vriendje zei: ik heb wel eens iets gehoord over Linux
<tiempjuuh> hij sprak het btw fout uit (lunix)
<tiempjuuh> maar goed, ik ubuntu erop zetten, eerst 8.10, toen 8.04
<CasW> Dat je 't even weet :P
<tiempjuuh> heb 8.04 tot begin dit jaar gebruikt
<tiempjuuh> mooi spul, nostalgie :)
<OerHeks> toen moest je nog prutsen
<Snicksie> dat heb ik ook vrij lang gebruikt ^^
<tiempjuuh> Viel wel mee, zat een intel graphics in, werkt uit de doos
<Snicksie> :p
<tiempjuuh> Startte wel traag op ivm 9.10 en later
<Snicksie> alleja, 8.10 wilde volgens mij niet installeren ofzo, dus toen had ik maar terug 8.04 erop gezet ofzo dacht 'k :p
<Snicksie> ik ben enkel een aantal jaar later begonnen dan jij :p
<tiempjuuh> ik kreeg van de buurman een boek met cd voor 8.04
<Snicksie> tja, dan is dat ook handiger ja ;p
 * CasW is even naar de winkel
<Snicksie> hf CasW :p
<CasW> Hf? Die ken ik nog niet.
<tiempjuuh> naja, in november 08 ofzo
<Snicksie> hm, ik heb mijn patatten al netjes geschild en gekookt in de microgolf en gestampt... :p
<Snicksie> have fun
<CasW> Ohja, nu bedenk ik het ineens :P
<Snicksie> uhu, ik denk in augustust 2008 :p
<tiempjuuh> ben pas in feb. hier actief geworden
<tiempjuuh> :p
<Snicksie> ik ben hier pas sinds een maandje terug actief :p
<tiempjuuh> Terug actief?
<tiempjuuh> of een maandje terug (september) actief?
<tiempjuuh> zeg maar 'ik ben hier pas sinds september actief'
<Snicksie> alleja, ik heb maandenlang puur ubuntu gebruikt en kwam dan zo regelmatig op #ubuntu meehelpen of zelf vragen :p
<tiempjuuh> met actief bedoelde ik btw het forum ;)
<Snicksie> en inderdaad, de nederlandstalige community pas sinds septermber :p
<StefandeVries> Heel belangrijk hier, Snicksie: bespeel je een instrument? :P
<Snicksie> tja, ik ben vooral zo een irc-iemand :p
<Snicksie> uh, bespeelde... :p
<StefandeVries> Wat voor instrument?
<Snicksie> dwarsfluit
<Snicksie> toch wel vrij lang
<Snicksie> maar ik had er 't laatste jaar dat ik dat deed al weinig zin meer in, ik had nog net mijn dwarsfluitexamen ofzo afgemaakt omdat dat 'n mooi einde was en daarna eigenlijk nooit terug gespeeld denk ik :$
<StefandeVries> Mooi instrument, zeker.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik vraag dat omdat iedereen hier iets met muziek schijnt te hebben :P
<Snicksie> tja, 'k vond 't gewoon niet meer leuk ^^
<Snicksie> ik luister vooral muziek op 't moment :p
<StefandeVries> We hebben hier zangers, pianisten, organisten, bassisten, slagwerkers, klarinetisten en nu een dwarsfluitist :P
<Snicksie> gwn zo q-music (de enige echte belgische wel)
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<StefandeVries> Dat kan zeker ook heel leuk zijn
<Snicksie> ^^
 * OerHeks heeft een ratel
<Snicksie> haha :p
<StefandeVries> Is toch anders.. :P_
<tiempjuuh> amaai
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: ?
<tiempjuuh> jaa?
<tiempjuuh> ik zei het in mezelf
<StefandeVries> Vanwaar die 'amaai'?
<StefandeVries> Ah :p
<StefandeVries> Publiekelijk in jezelf
<tiempjuuh> zoiets ja
<tiempjuuh> dat de gemengde declinatie eigenlijk best makkelijk is :P
<Snicksie> de wat? :p
<StefandeVries> Latijn?
<Snicksie> ah, dat
<Snicksie> allemaal terug vergeten ^^
<StefandeVries> Zonde, zonde..
<Snicksie> tja :p
<tiempjuuh> jap
<tiempjuuh> latijn
<Snicksie> het geeft ongetwijfeld een extra manier van denken die 'k alsnog niet vergeten ben :p
<StefandeVries> Zoalng je nog maar noten kunt lezen is het goed :P
<Snicksie> ah, dat wel
<tiempjuuh> sum es est, sumus estis sunt
<CasW> Ah, leuk, latijn.
<Snicksie> ah, dat rijtje ^^
<Snicksie> ik ken nog altijd het griekse alfabet :p
<StefandeVries> En nu in de conjunctivus?
<tiempjuuh> marcus marci marco marcum marco marce
<Snicksie> 'k kan dat echt zo opratelen :p
<CasW> Ik kan het nog lezen. Niet meer schrijven of opratelen.
<Snicksie> dat is een ander rijtje ja :p
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: hebben we nog niet gehad :p
<CasW> Maar; ik heb grieks afgerond met een 666 >:)
<StefandeVries> Ik met een 6
<StefandeVries> Kleretaal
 * CasW gaat even koken.
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> ik met een 5 denk
<Snicksie> maar ik had ook vakken met 'n 8 enzo :p
<StefandeVries> Ik doe dit jaar eindexamen
<CasW> Ik had hem hoger kunnen afronden, ware het niet dat ik voor de laatste toets een 1 had ;P
<StefandeVries> Met Livius als eindexamenauteur
<StefandeVries> Best fijn :)
<CasW> Maar het heeft mooi uitgepakt
<Snicksie> ik had cicero
<Snicksie> dat weet ik dan nog net
<Snicksie> :p
<tiempjuuh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl1jqFRbtPQ
<CasW> Ik geloof dat ik Catullus krijg volgend jaar.
<StefandeVries> Die vind ik minder fijn
<Snicksie> ah, catullus :p
<Snicksie> was dat niet die marginale dichter?
<Snicksie> of denk ik dat maar?
<CasW> Och, hij is wat saai, maar verder niet heel moeilijk vond ik.
<StefandeVries> wtf, lol, tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> Ken je die leraar?
<CasW> :P Ik word nog steeds gelauwerd om mijn Latijn woordenschat, die ik niet heb, ik heb iig niet veel geleerd
<tiempjuuh> nope, onze 'vis' (lerares, Visser) heeft het laten zien
<Snicksie> lol :p
<tiempjuuh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAqE1DPGvK8
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer even naar m'n orgeltje
<StefandeVries> Baai baai
<CasW> Dagdag
<Snicksie> bij mij heette ze vos-van rijn en dat werd dan iets vulpes-rhenus ofzo, 'k weet 't niet meer :p
<tiempjuuh> doeg
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: vis is heel leuk hoor: Veni Vidi Vissie
<tiempjuuh> :p
<CasW> Ik heb echt minstens zes lerar(ess)en Latijn gehad...
<Snicksie> lol :p
<Snicksie> ik heb er 1 gehad :p
<Snicksie> voor alle 5 jaren da'k t heb gehad
<Snicksie> <<tafel dekken :p
<tiempjuuh> succes
<CasW> 's Denken, in het eerste jaar had ik Albers, Ten Brug, Elbert, Veldhuis. Tweede jaar alleen Albers (?), derde jaar eerst Bienfait, daarna Albers, vorig jaar Stavast en dit jaar Van Karsen.
<CasW> Ja, zeven.
<CasW> Goed, nu ga ik écht koken.
<StefandeVries> Ik twee
<StefandeVries> Mw drs. Jacobs-Thijssen in de onderbouw en dhr. dr. G.H. Kramer in de bovenbouw :P
<tiempjuuh> Wij hebben maar een stuk of 3, 4 op school :p
<tiempjuuh> 600 leerlingen :rolleyes:
<StefandeVries> Wij 1200
<StefandeVries> En maar twee docenten Klassieke Talen: Jacobs en Kramer :p
<tiempjuuh> :p
<Snicksie> wij hadden eerst maar 1 docent klassieke talen en kcv :p
<Snicksie> ik kom uit de eerste lichting gymnasium vna mijn school
<tiempjuuh> Scholengemeenschap of stedelijk gym?
<Snicksie> scholengemeenschap
<tiempjuuh> eigenlijk was dat een vraag aan StefandeVries , maar ok :p
<StefandeVries> Nee, gewoon één school voor vmbo t/m gymnasium
<CasW> Wij ook 600...
<CasW> En ik betwijfel ten zeerste of Ten Brug en Elbert en eigenlijk ook Bienfait het mochten geven.
<tiempjuuh> hm, wij een stedelijk gym
<StefandeVries> Heerlen e.o. zijn te klein voor een stedleijk gym
<Snicksie> tja :p
<Snicksie> scholengemeenschap heeft ook wel wat
<CasW> Wij zijn gewoon lekker beide! ;P
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: zo klein is heerlen toch neit?
<tiempjuuh> niet*
<Snicksie> al is een stedelijk gymnasium waarchiujnlijk meer gericht op extra activiteiten :p
<Snicksie> en bij ons waren die activiteiten na het 3e leerjaar opeens op :p
<Snicksie> gwn gemengd met de rest van het vwo
<StefandeVries> 100000 inwoners, ruwweg. Maar de gemiddelde Heerlenaar is niet zo slim hè :P
<Snicksie> lol ;p
<Snicksie> tja
<tiempjuuh> eigenlijk komt het écht leuke pas in de bovenbouw
<StefandeVries> ou, joepie
<tiempjuuh> maar in april gaan we naar York
<Snicksie> okay :p
<tiempjuuh> omdat ik Cambridge Engels doe:P
<Snicksie> wij zijn eens naar trier geweest
<Snicksie> en naar xanten
<StefandeVries> Al heb ik in deze examenklas wel een ontzettend fijn rooster
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: gaan wij ook nog doen :P
<StefandeVries> Wij naar Rome, Trier, Ieper, Londen, Berlijn en Barcelona
<Snicksie> ik verzon een deel van mijn rooster gewoon zelf :p
<Snicksie> alleja, ik had zo overlappingen
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: voor de volgende periode heb ik echt een rotrooster
<Snicksie> natuurkunde en wiskunde
<Snicksie> de jaren daarvoor was het biologie en wiskunde
<Snicksie> en als les x wegviel, ging ik echt niet opeens naar les y :p
<Snicksie> dan zorgde ik gwn dat ik niet meer moest komen
<tiempjuuh> :p
<StefandeVries> Ik had in het begin van de vierde een ovrlapping tussen Frans en informatica
<tiempjuuh> pf, nog altijd een ping van 204
<Snicksie> ik kon helaas geen informatica volgen :p
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: wij hebben geeneens een vak informatica
<StefandeVries> Toen zei men dat ik zonder Frans ook genoeg uren zou hebben. Frans laten vallen, klaar :P
<Snicksie> tiempjuuh, je gebruikt blijkbaar chatzilla? :p
<Snicksie> alleja, wij ook niet tiempjuuh :p
<Snicksie> ik had halverwege m'n vierde leerjaar er nog een vak extra bijgepakt omdat ik me verveelde
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: ja, zit nu op Windows wegens tijdgebrek om uby te installeren
<Snicksie> terwijl ik officieel al op m'n mac zat :p
<tiempjuuh> hoe weet je dat btw Snicksie
<Snicksie> ah, je kan ook xchat installeren, das wel leuk :p
<Snicksie> je hostname :p
<StefandeVries> /whois tiempjuuh ;)
<Snicksie> * [tiempjuuh] (~chatzilla@82-169-137-148.ip.telfort.nl): New Now Know How
<CasW> tiempjuuh: Doe jij nú al Cambridge? Bij ons kan dat pas in de vijfde...
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer
<tiempjuuh> klopt, maar voor windows is dat betaald, 30 proef :|
<Snicksie> inderdaad
<Snicksie> niet meer tiempjuuh
<Snicksie> ik heb 'm gratis :o
<tiempjuuh> oh, echt?
<Snicksie> blijkbaar
<Snicksie> ik was ook lichtelijk verbaasd
<tiempjuuh> Heb hem er nog wel op staan
<tiempjuuh> momento
<Snicksie> en verder is er nog ychat, dat de gratis versie is :p
<tiempjuuh> voila
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> en normaal kun je dat zien met /version eigenlijk
<tiempjuuh> hoe kan ik op XChat een kanaal openen na het opstarten?
<Snicksie> -tiempjuuh- VERSION xchat 2.8.9 Windows 5.1 [i1586/2,80GHz]
<tiempjuuh> Ha, jij zit op Windows :D
<Snicksie> network list -> edit -> favorite channels
<Snicksie> eh, nee ;p
<Snicksie> das bijzonder
<tiempjuuh> ik vind ChatZilla toch fijner
<Snicksie> -Snicksie- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> ga weer terug naar chatzilla, momento
<tiempjuuh> voilà
<tiempjuuh> voor op Ubuntu is Konversation het fijnst
<CasW> Ik ben zelf wel erg blij met Pidgin
<CasW> Maar ik heb Konversation dan ook niet getest.
<tiempjuuh> Vind Konversation logisch in elkaar zitten
<tiempjuuh> maar het is wel kde...
<tiempjuuh> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ola tiempjuuh
 * CasW is eten
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik keek net even op dat topic over de testsite, en nog even bekeken, maar het ziet er echt heel goed uit :-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben er nog druk mee bezig. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/?q=node/64
<Idroy_> oeh... netjes :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dit is het laatste, ik heb een nieuw content type gemaakt zodat je een derde menulevel krijgt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Net als op ubuntu.com ;)
<Idroy_> super nice :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En, er is een nieuw team bijgekomen gisteren. :)
<Idroy_> Ik zag het
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ubuntu Nederland Nieuws team
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je nog tips hebt voor de website hoe het beter kan, hoor ik het graag.
<Idroy_> Een klein beetje mierenneukerig, maarja... dat tweede menu heeft niet echt mooi afgewerkte randen (bij de italianen is dat mooi rond en met schaduw)
<Idroy_> en het stuk waar de tekst en info in staat ook niet
<Idroy_> verder ziet het er erg nice uit! :D
<Idroy_> en wat een leuk klein dingetje kan zijn is om het ubuntu font te gebruiken, en dan als fallback deze font ofzo
<CasW> Terug
<tiempjuuh> hi CasW
<CasW> Ha tiempjuuh
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<Idroy_> thomas_de_graaff, ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het eruit gaat zien als het helemaal af is :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ook. Zou mooi zijn als de wiki en het forum e.d. allemaal er hetzelfde uitzien. :)
<Idroy_> het forum lijkt er wel erg op :)
<Idroy_> dus dat is mooi :)
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, joehoe
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow.. vergadering.. :D
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Snicksie> hm, kleine tip voor wat je nu hebt Thomas_de_Graaff : je hebt een mooie hover over je 'tabs' (Surfen - Sociaal - ...) maar niet de hele area is aanklikbaar. ik vind het over 't algemeen handiger als je over het hele tabje kan klikken zodat je wat minder precies op de link moet gaan staan ;)
<Snicksie> net zoals dat je bij Introductie - Desktop - Server - ... hebt staan bij 'Ubuntu' als 'main'
<Idroy_> inderdaad, alleen de tekst is aanklikbaar :)
<Snicksie> uhu, da's jammer :p
<Snicksie> maar vrij gemakkelijk op te lossen
<Idroy_> is wel te fixen denk ik
<Snicksie> uhu
<Idroy_> daarom is het ook een testsite
<Snicksie> uhu :)
<Snicksie> en eventueel is het een mogelijkheid om ook de icoontjes van bijv. firefox / chrome / libreoffice / whatever ook aanklikbaar te maken met extra informatie
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Snicksie, goede tip. Ik ga er naar kijken.
<RawChid> Staat de code in LP
<RawChid> ?:P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, nog niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar het stelt niet zo veel voor hoor die code.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zit gewoon in het thema.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen drupal code aangepast.
<Snicksie> nog nooit mee gewerkt eigenlijk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Snicksie, heb je een tip hoe dat aanklikken op het hele vak te krijgen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> of RawChid?
<Snicksie> zet de a eens op display:block Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<Snicksie> als 't goed is moet dat er voor zorgen dat de a volledig dat blokje vult :)
<Snicksie> gwn css dus
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ga ik proberen. Thx. voor de tip!
<Snicksie> :)
<RawChid> De site ziet er al leuk uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. Dat was de truc! Thx. Snicksie
<Snicksie> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal de cache even legen, dan is het meteen online.
<RawChid> Ik vind de agenda (van vergaderingen) ook mooi
<Snicksie> :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die agenda is vooral ook erg nuttig vind ik. Anders is die voor heel veel mensen onvindbaar nu.
<RawChid> Ja, daarom
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat alles via de nieuwe site vindbaar is.
<Snicksie> mooi dat 't nu werkt :p
<Snicksie> altijd positief blijven
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel moeten we als teams dan een beetje gaan opletten dat we geen vergaderingen als events plannen in de toekomst.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Want het is nu wel wat rommelig zo.
<RawChid> Trouwens, op de huidige site zag ik plaatjes (ipv tekst) voor knoppen/links. Dat is niet echt onderhoudbaar
<RawChid> Zou ik zoveel mogelijk proberen te voorkomen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op zich is met drupal vrij veel erg makkelijk te onderhouden. Voor de site zoals die nu is hoef je geen regel code te tikken om die bij te houden, of nieuwe pagina's, menu items e.d. te maken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> wysiwyg allemaal.
<RawChid> Mooi :)
<RawChid> Nog 1 klein puntje. Links die naar buiten de site wijzen (zoals naar de wiki)  misschien in een nieuwe tab openen?
<Snicksie> das geen officiele html meer helaas, ook al ben ik daar wel voor :(
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De wiki krijgt als het goed is hetzelfde menu tzt, dan is een nieuwe tab niet nodig toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb een vraagje. Het lukt me niet om naar een plaatje in een map te verwijzen vanuit php. Ik weet niet wat ik verkeerd doe..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> het bestand met de code staan in een map waarin een submap images staat. Hoe verwijs ik dan naar een plaatje in de map images?
<Snicksie> kan je 't wat duidelijker uitleggen Thomas_de_Graaff ? :)
<Snicksie> "images/plaatje.png"
<Snicksie> als 't goed is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat ik nu doe is <img style="align:left" src="./images/arrow_l_grey.png">
<Snicksie> de ./ zou weg moeten kunnen :)
<Snicksie> want wat je nu hebt is 'huidige map en daar de submap images van' :p
<Snicksie> . = huidige map
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dat werkt dus niet. Net zo min als images/plaatje.png
<RawChid> Je moet de HTML bekijken
<Snicksie> hm
<RawChid> Dan zie je dat de huidige map van de URL waarschijnlijk is /?node=1/1 ofzo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ik heb het al.. de current working directory is anders dan die van het bestand. php: getcwd() geeft een andere map.
<Snicksie> hm
<Snicksie> je moet de directory nemen die de gebruiker heeft he :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De drupal hoofdmap is de cwd
<RawChid> Ah
<Snicksie> stel dat je index.php heeft die bijv. includes/header.inc.php ofzo include, moet je gewoon uitgaan van de map van index.php
 * RawChid is niet bekend met drupal
<Snicksie> ik ook niet :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kijk, nu doet ie het.
<Snicksie> maar de gebruiker merkt normaal vrij weinig van het feit of het drupal is of pure html :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Drupal vind ik echt geweldig. Heel mooie opbouw.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zo'n oplossing als die pagina's met tab's. Dat heb ik zelf gemaakt, en is geintegreerd met de menu structuur van Drupal.
<Snicksie> 'k zal me binnenkort eens bezig houden met drupal :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Terwijl ik een behoorlijke beginner ben als het op php e.d. aankomt.
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> php is meestal niet zo moeilijk :p
<Snicksie> alleja, 't kan ingewikkeld worden
<Snicksie> t is maar wat je er zelf van maakt
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ben nog wat verder gegaan met het schema: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/organisatie.png/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De documentatie bij Drupal is gewoon erg goed, dat maakt het makkelijk om code te integreren.
<Ronnie> ben nog niet helemaal tevreden, maar ziet er al fris en 'aantrekkelijk' uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hey Ronnie, ik heb je gistreen niet meer getroffen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. Heel fris. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik nog niet helemaal uit ben over de combinatie van tekst en plaatjes zo.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vind het een beetje jammer dat de tekst over de plaatjes staat.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zou het niet mooier zijn om de tekst zo beknopt mogelijk onder of boven de plaatjes te zetten? Bijvoorbeel alleen drie woorden dan, gemeenschap, teams en leiding?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Plus de peilen natuurlijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die plaatjes zijn namelijk ijzersterk. :D
<RawChid> Mooi plaatje Ronnie
<RawChid> Hoe kom je aan die poppetjes? :)
<Snicksie> devel-release is niet de officiele release toch? :p
<Snicksie> al kan je 'm wel terugvinden met update-manager -d (devel release dus)
<Ronnie> RawChid: die poppetjes zijn op google te vinden als je zoekt op community en dan naar afbeeldignen gaat (ook zoeken op vergelijkbaar)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: het organisatie schema zonder de 'lappen tekst' wordt denk ik erg kaal. de plaatjes zijn meer als eyecandy bedoeld, maar ze komen inderdaad ijzersterk over
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vraag me af of dat kaal wordt. Die plaatjes zijn toch erg vrolijk, met veel kleurtjes e.d., een genot om naar te kijken. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vind ze sterker dan de toegevoegde waarde van veel tekst.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, dat is mijn mening he. ;)
<Snicksie> mss de tekst meer integreren in de plaatjes :p
<Snicksie> gwn zorgen dat die minder als losse tekst daar zo p de plaatjes staat te zweven
<Snicksie> dus mss gwn als overlay eens proberen?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: een licht verbeterde versie: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/organisatiez.png/
<Ronnie> Snicksie: hoe zie jij die overlay voor je?
<Snicksie> werk je met gimp? :)
<Snicksie> als het goed is heb je daar ergens een optie overlay ofzo (layer properties fzo, 'k weet ni meer hoe dat heet :p )
<Snicksie> layer modes
<Snicksie> maar kans is ook goed aanwezig dat 't op niets trekt hoor, dat hangt ook gwn af van de situatie: je lettertype , achtergrondplaatje, ...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is nu wat dubbel vind ik. Aan de ene kant is het grafisch, en plat (de tekst, en de pijlen), aan de andere kant is het beeldend en 3d. Ik blijf dat wat storend vinden, het hinkt op twee ideeën voor mijn gevoel. Ik zou er voor kiezen om het oftewel grafisch te maken, of verbeeldend.
<Snicksie> 'k volg je mening Thomas_de_Graaff :p
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: hab je gelijk in
<RawChid> Ik zie het, bedankt Ronnie
<Ronnie> de pijlen zijn wel meer diepte te geven
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/411/organisatie2.png/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. :)
<RawChid> gebruikersgemeenschap is 1 woord :P
<Ronnie> het 3d effect van de pijltjes is nog niet helemaal prima vind ik, maar wel al een verbetering
<Ronnie> RawChid: ;)
<RawChid> Misschien leiding ipv bestuur?
<Ronnie> leiding vind ik weer verwarrend omdat je daarmee leiding en raad ineen moet beschrijven
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je zo voor diepte gaat, zou je het ook realistisch kunnen maken. Een "bord" op een "paal" met daarop de tekst "Ubuntu Gebruikersgemeenschap" dat achter de gebruikersgroep staat. Idem voor de andere groepjes, een bord erachter. Idem de pijlen, dat zouden ook borden in de 3d ruimte kunnen zijn. Ik heb toen ik architectuur studeerde vaak met photoshop 3d dingen gemaakt, dat gaat best snel realistisch.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan heb je het helemaal 3d. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die pijlen zijn al bijna borden. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Alleen nog een paaltje eronder.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nah.. misschien toch zonder paaltjes..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar die teksten net als de pijlen wat 3d maken zodat ze in de 'ruimte' komen dan is het denk ik nog beter.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Eventueel tekst op de voorgrond dus wat groter dan op de achtergrond om een 3d effect te krijgen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoeft niet veel te zijn, het gaat om de ilusie he.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hebt dat bij de plaatjes zelf ook gedaan.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: helaas beschik ik niet over enige 3d skills, wil jij eens proberen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je me het bronbestand opstuurd?
<Ronnie> die plaatjes heb ik niets aan gedaan, die komen recht van internet
<Ronnie> zal ik doen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar je hebt ze wel zo geplaatst dat ze 3d kloppen toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die pijlen ook. ;)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nee het perspectief van de plaatjes zijn niet aangepast
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat vind je er zelf van trouwens? Ik vind jouw laatste plaatje behoorlijk goed.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Beter dan met de tekst erover.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ik wil je niets opdringen he.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: het is inderdaad een stuk frisser
<Ronnie> maar de hoeveelheid informatie is nog weinig
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien is dat op te lossen door in de site andere 'platte' textuele info er naast te zetten oid?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: zou kunnen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of er onder
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een plaatje met toelichting oid.
<Ronnie> is denk ik de enige optie om het plaatjes fris te houden
<Ronnie> de teams  staan al op de team pagina
<Ronnie> zou erg leuk zijn als ze ook nog aanklikbaar waren
<Ronnie> beetje het idee als: http://loco.ubuntu.com/ de kaart
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: mocht je nog de originele plaatjes willen:
<Ronnie> http://perspectives.3ds.com/collaboration/a-crowdsourcing-community-for-inventors-and-influencers/
<Ronnie> http://www.bijgespijkerd.nl/online-branding/interne-communicatie-via-een-community
<Ronnie> http://www.brighthub.com/office/project-management/articles/68070/image/71427/
<Ronnie> http://www.flickr.com/photos/isbg6/5029147286/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ze zijn niet creative commons?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan kunnen we ze eigenlijk niet gebruiken denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of mag het wel als je ze aanpast zoals we dat doen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waarschijnlijk wel he.
<Ronnie> die van community is cc by-nc http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/2.0/
<Ronnie> die andere 2 moeten we eigenlijk navragen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. dat zou eigenlijk wel moeten. Het is niet ondenkbaar dat de techniek voor gezichtsherkenning ook gebruikt wordt om copyright plaatjes mee op te sporen op het net. Dat is waarschijnlijk een gouden markt als het nog niet door iemand is bedacht.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet bijvoorbeeld dat bij LPI Nederland al dat soort plaatjes worden gekocht.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hebt bedrijven die hele voorraden van dat soort plaatjes hebben online die je kan kopen.
<OerHeks> noun project is wel geen 3d, maar je kan er wel 3D mee maken > http://thenounproject.com/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-12
<RobinJ> Crap... http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2011-October/097753.html
<Snicksie> oei, seriously :o
<Snicksie> gelukkig heb ik geen mail gekregen :p
<Snicksie> dus blijkbaar was 'k daar ni geregistreerd
<RobinJ> nja ik ben screwed xd
<RobinJ> ik heb op alles hetzelfde wachtwoord
<RobinJ> en dat zijn nogal heel wat dingen
<RobinJ> beheerder van meerdere websites... (die heb ik voor de veiligheid wel verandert)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh!
<Idroy_> ah, je geeft de bot operator status? :)
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Testmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 9198935842
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Testmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log9198935842.html
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis:
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: Ja :)
<StefandeVries> Alleen er gaat iets mis bij het terugzetten van de eerste kanaalstatus
<Idroy_> ah
<Idroy_> je wil dus dat ding ook automatisch het topic van het kanaal laten veranderen?
<Idroy_> opzich wel chill...
<StefandeVries> Ja, net zoals meetinglogoy kon als hij ops had
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Welkom bij deze testmeeting!
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 932184034
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij deze testmeeting!
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log932184034.html
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: ['Basis:', 'https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo', '|', 'Eerstvolgende', 'teammeeting', ':', 'Maandag', '24', 'Oktober:', '19.30-20.15', 'te', '#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo', '|', 'Achtergronden', 'en', 'teamdoelstellingen:', 'http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo', '|', 'logs', 'op', 'http://irclogs.ubuntu.com', '|', 'Workshops:', 'voorlopig', 'geen.']
<StefandeVries> Ai
<StefandeVries> String joins..
<StefandeVries> Een momentje
<Idroy_> xD
<Snicksie> oei :p
<Snicksie> hm, ik dacht dat 't topic eerst kleurtjes had - blijkbaar toch niet :p
<Idroy_> hij doet niet wat ie wil... ik zou hem maar gaan slaan, want eigenlijk si het geen bot, het is een ingehuurd chineesje ergens in een internet cafe...
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<StefandeVries> Beter.
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: ja. maar dat mag niemand weten LOL xD
<Snicksie> lol :p
<Idroy_> lol xD
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Welkom bij deze testmeeting!
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 5484789569
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij deze testmeeting!
<Snicksie> gwn met regex werken :p
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot_> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log5484789569.html
* MwanzoBot_ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<Snicksie> ipv op spatie splitten ^^
<StefandeVries> Daar liep het niet op mis.
<Snicksie> ah, okay :p
<StefandeVries> Alleen ik moest te resulterende string weer naar een string 'joinen', en dat liep, ahum, niet helemaal goed. :P
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> Dag jochie :)
<StefandeVries> En dan morgen echt het definitiesysteem gaan inbouwen
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Snicksie> nice work StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je, Snicksie :D
<StefandeVries> Hi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi stefan
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> Idroy_, hoi
<StefandeVries> Je hebt net een demo gemist, leoquant..
<Snicksie> hoi leoquant :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wat?
<leoquant> noi Snicksie
<leoquant> noi?
<Snicksie> lol :p
<leoquant> hoi dus
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Oh, MwanzoBot kan nu à la meetingology ook kanaaltopics veranderen als-ie ops heeft
<leoquant> potverdikke
<leoquant> tis een oerkracht die bot
<StefandeVries> en, eindelijk, eindelijk, eindelijk..zorgt het veralten van het eerste kanaal niet meer voor het crashen van de bot.
<StefandeVries> Maar daar merken jullie niks van :P
<leoquant> top, je bent er maar druk mee, zeer bedankt
<StefandeVries> Nu ga ik toch echt eens het definitiesysteem weer op orde brengen
<StefandeVries> Of ja. later
<leoquant> maar uh
<StefandeVries> Eerst proefwerkweek :)
<leoquant> waar is ie?
<leoquant> ah ok
<leoquant> plop
<StefandeVries> Daar is-ie :)
<Idroy_> hmmm, gelukkig duurt het bij mij nog even voordat het bij mij toetsweek is :)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> Idroy_, had jij mij een icon opgestuurd
<Idroy_> uhm... ja
<leoquant> ooit/vorge week?
<Snicksie> ah, toetsweken heb ik al lang niet meer
<leoquant> ik heb niets uitvangen
<Idroy_> voor het mwanzo team ofzo, die vlinder
<Idroy_> oh...
<Idroy_> ik heb het naar leoquant at ubuntu.com gestuurd
<leoquant> Idroy_,  dat weet ik toch! ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik haal 'm weer even weg, dan kan ik 'm uitbreiden.
<Idroy_> leoquant zit er niets in de bijlage?
<leoquant> ok, probeer nog eens Idroy_ , als je nu tijd hebt
<leoquant> nee
<Snicksie> hm, iemand een aanraden qua IDE voor python? :p
<Idroy_> ik zal wel de ubuntu one link sturen, dat doet het nu weer :P
<leoquant> is goed
<StefandeVries> Snicksie: Geany
 * Snicksie installeert en bekijkt het eens ;)
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/5KW5rbEXH6aWzc3mcgHTbA
<Idroy_> ik heb de vlinder iets verplaatst,
<leoquant> bedankt ik kijk even
<leoquant> stay tuned..:)
<Snicksie> *zoekt wanhopig naar autocompletion* :p
<Idroy_> ok :P
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> Idroy_, even pm
<StefandeVries> Snicksie: serieus? >>
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je nog dat scriptje ontvangen met dei icons erin?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, thx!
<Snicksie> als je niet tevoren vermeldt wat voor file het is, dan is dat inderdaad vrij logisch dat 'm geen autocompletion kan aanbieden... is gelukt nu StefandeVries :p
<StefandeVries> Zie je wel.. :p
<Snicksie> uhu ^^
<Idroy_> geen probleem :)
<StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<MwanzoBot_> Mwanzo is een initiatief dat willende gebruikers begeleidt naar eeuwige roem en faam!
<StefandeVries> En hoppa! :D
<Idroy_> nice
<Snicksie> nice work! :p
<Snicksie> op wat voor manier sla je die definities op als ik mag vragen? :p
<StefandeVries> Snicksie: dmv de Python shelve
<StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<MwanzoBot_> Mwanzo is een initiatief dat gebruikers binnen Ubuntu NL opleidt en begeleidt, opdat ze een rol in de verschillende teams kunnen vervullen. Denk hierbij aan vertaler, moderator, of IRC-operator. Ook helpt Mwanzo gebruikers bekend te maken met de infrastructuur van de internationale gemeenschap.
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ^
<Snicksie> ken ik niet :p
<StefandeVries> Handige methode, zeker naar kijken als je persistency nodig gaat hebben :)
<Snicksie> ah, nice :)
<Snicksie> persistency... daar heb ik verhalen over gehoord :p
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> Object persistency; of het nu dictionaries, lists of class objects zijn
<StefandeVries> En de definities kunnen per kanaal verschillen
<StefandeVries> Wel een mogelijk nadeel: ze moeten ook per kanaal gedefiniëerd worden
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig kon ik de code hiervoor één op één overnemen uit versie 1
<StefandeVries> :)
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> kun je dan niet wanneer je definitie x op channel a hebt en je vraagt definitie x vanuit channel b aan, dat hij zegt: oei, ik heb x niet, ik ga naar mijn buurkanalen vragen of die dat wel weten
<Snicksie> ?
<StefandeVries> Ja, die methode heb ik overwogen
<Idroy_> maar....
<Idroy_> :P
<StefandeVries> Maar dat zou nogal veel overhead met zich meebrengen, en het kan zo zijn dat men in één kanaal een andere defnitie eist of wil dan in het andere kanaal
<StefandeVries> Maaar. :P
<Snicksie> nja, enkel als er geen definitie is natuurlijk ;)
<Snicksie> standaard ga je er vanuit dat alle definities er zijn
<StefandeVries> Het systeem is erop gemaakt dat elk kanaal zijn eigen definitiebestand als shelve instantieert en dan kijkt
<RawChid> Wat zijn definities?
<RawChid> Net als factoids?
<Idroy_> definities over een bepaald kernwoord
<StefandeVries> Zodat we die als groep éénduidig kunnen geven
<RawChid> Heb je een voorbeeld? Ik snap het niet
<Idroy_> <StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<Idroy_> <MwanzoBot_> Mwanzo is een initiatief dat gebruikers binnen Ubuntu NL opleidt en begeleidt, opdat ze een rol in de verschillende teams kunnen vervullen. Denk hierbij aan vertaler, moderator, of IRC-operator. Ook helpt Mwanzo gebruikers bekend te maken met de infrastructuur van de internationale gemeenschap.
<RawChid> Ah oke
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<RawChid> Just ter info
<StefandeVries> Dat zou een leuke zijn voor #ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> Dat is ook het idee
<RawChid> Maar volgens mij is dat "project" doodgebloed
<StefandeVries> Welk project?
<Idroy_> lordnoid, ik ga morgen denk ik weer even aan de gang met het logo voor OT
<lordnoid> oke :) neem je tijd.. 3.0 komt pas in januari uit
<Idroy_> OOOOOWWWWW....
<Idroy_> :P
<tiempjuuh> wat
<Idroy_> we hadden eht net over je...
<tiempjuuh> echt?
<Idroy_> nee
<tiempjuuh> dat dacht ik al :p
<lordnoid> ik wil wel de website voor die tijd aanpassen.. even een about OT stukje erop en wat info over waarom het belangrijk is
<lordnoid> en natuurlijk het logo erop :P
<Idroy_> ok, komt goed
<Idroy_> over een dag een week vakantie :)
<Idroy_> genoeg tijd de komende tijd denk ik
<RawChid> De bot voor #ubuntu-nl StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja, RawChid, wat is daarmee?
<RawChid> 16:21:14 <+StefandeVries> Dat zou een leuke zijn voor #ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> 16:22:45 <+RawChid> Dat is ook het idee
<RawChid> 16:22:53 <+RawChid> Maar volgens mij is dat "project" doodgebloed
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké
<StefandeVries> Nou, MwanzoBot zou dat in kunnen vullen
<RawChid> Leuk
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik heb het mailtje naar Ronnie verstuurd :), ik hoop dat deze wel aan komt :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid: alleen zou iemand dan even alle definities in MwanzoBot moeten zetten
<StefandeVries> En er zou een echte host moeten komen
<RawChid> Eens
<StefandeVries> De definities aanroepbaar maken is het punt niet, maar het gebrek aan goede hosting nekt me op dit moment :(
<tiempjuuh> ghehe, ;help :P
<Idroy_> dat kwam omdat hij teveel stuurde, waardoor die er uit geknikkert wordt door freenode
<Idroy_> werd*
<Idroy_> ik ga eten
<Idroy_> cya later
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: Idroy_ zei 't goed, dat lag niet aan de host. :p
<tiempjuuh> oké, maar hij is nog niet weer online...
<StefandeVries> Nee, klopt.
<StefandeVries> commandoline host hem
<StefandeVries> En die is er nu niet, dus ik kan hem niet aansporen de bot te killen en weer te starten
<tiempjuuh> daarom
<tiempjuuh> ligt dus wel gedeeltelijk a/d host ;)
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot_ heb ik net uit testoverwegingen zelf even gehost
<tiempjuuh> hm
<StefandeVries> Nou, tiempjuuh. Niet helemaal. Dat de bot eruit gegooid werd lag niet aan de host, maar aan Luuk en FreeNode. Dat-ie er nu nog niet is, dát ligt aan de host
<StefandeVries> vanwaar die /whois?
<tiempjuuh> nope, een ping
<tiempjuuh> oh, dus dat kan je zien, dat iemand je pingt :P
<StefandeVries> Ah
<StefandeVries> Ja :P
<StefandeVries> M'n ping is redelijk hoof
<tiempjuuh> oeps
<StefandeVries> g*
<tiempjuuh> hm. die van mijn staat rond de 300
<StefandeVries> Wat was die van mij?
<tiempjuuh> 100
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat klopt ook als ik kijk naar wat XChat aangeeft
<tiempjuuh> 102 om precies te zijn
<StefandeVries> Lag: 0.1 second(s)
<tiempjuuh> ping mij eens?
<StefandeVries> 0.73 seconden
<StefandeVries> 730 ms
<tiempjuuh> oops
<StefandeVries> Voor IRC goed genoeg
<tiempjuuh> chatzilla zegt dit: 	Lag 	3.54 seconds
<StefandeVries> Misschien zit er nog een vertraging tussen de webinterface en de server
<Snicksie> 0.2s :)
<Snicksie> maar 'k zit via een halve proxy ofzo online :(
<Snicksie> alleja, kotnet
<StefandeVries> kotnet?
<Snicksie> yup
<StefandeVries> Dan weet je 't wel
<Snicksie> tja :p
<Snicksie> ken je 't? :p
<StefandeVries> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Snicksie> okay :p
<StefandeVries> M'n zus eheft in Leuven gestudeerd
<Snicksie> alleja, t werkt goed genoeg hoor :p
<Snicksie> okay :)
<StefandeVries> En in amastricht
<StefandeVries> Maastricht en Utrecht*
<StefandeVries> Maar van Utrecht kwam ze huilend terug :P
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> utrecht lijkt me ook nx
<Snicksie> alleja, 'k moet zeggen dat 't me hier echt goed bevalt :)
<Snicksie> toffe lessen, toffe jaargenoten... :p
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ik me voorstellen dan :)
<Snicksie> uitdaging ^^
<StefandeVries> Maakt het werk/studie een stuk fijner, lijkt me zo, als je fijne lessen en jaargenoten hebt.
<Snicksie> uhu :)
<Snicksie> utrecht heb ik ook eens zo een les gevolgd om te kijken hoe het daar was
<Snicksie> en om eerlijk te zijn: ik vond er persoonlijk totaal geen niveau in zitten :p
<Snicksie> alleja, alles wat ik in die lessen zat kende ik gewoon al...
<Snicksie> dus dan zit je daar zo 'tja, als dit unief moet zijn'
<Snicksie> en de dag erna ging ik in leuven kijken en dat waren kwalitatieve en interssante lessen :p
<Snicksie> en verder heeft leuven nog veel en veel meer voordelen
<StefandeVries> En het karakter van de studenten boven de grote rivieren was behoorlijk vervelend.
<Snicksie> goedkoper qua collegegeld, veel koten, twee semesters per jaar ipv een vier of meer blokken-systeem
<StefandeVries> Ze werd als paria gezien doordat ze uit Limburg kwam/komt. Tsja.
<Snicksie> tja, ik heb het gevoel dat ze daar denken dat ze gwn veel slimmer zijn omdat ze unief doen
<Snicksie> :s
<Snicksie> alleja, hier word ik ook echt totaal niet als minder gezien omda 'k officieel n nederlander ben :p
<StefandeVries> In goed Limburgs: Ze menen zich te veel.
<Snicksie> 'k moet zeggen, ondertussen ben ik ook wel aardig 'ingeburgerd' :p
<Snicksie> tja :p
<StefandeVries> Dat merk ik aan 'alleja' :P
<Snicksie> hier is 't gwn echt een toffe sfeer :p
<Snicksie> als je me hoort spreken merk je 't nog duidelijker :p
<StefandeVries> Het wordt voor mij of de TU/e of het conservatorium in Gent.
<Snicksie> en wat wil je gaan studeren dan? :p
<StefandeVries> Technische Informatica
<Snicksie> okay :p
<CasW> In het conservatorium in Gent? :P
<Snicksie> ^^
<StefandeVries> Of uitvoerend musicus zang/piano
<Snicksie> okay :p
<StefandeVries> Nee, CasW, wiseass :P
<CasW> Sorry, ik kon er niets aan doen :P
<Snicksie> :p
<Snicksie> is al goed :p
<StefandeVries> Snicksie begrijpt me ten minste :P
<Snicksie> tja
<Snicksie> mijn opleiding heet officieel: "Bachelor of Science in de Informatica"
<Snicksie> klinkt wel interessant :p
<StefandeVries> Ik word dan Bachelor of Science in de Technische Informatica'. Joepie
<StefandeVries> Dure naam voor 'student' :P
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> informaticus
<StefandeVries> technisch informaticus, dan, officieel
<Snicksie> alleja, informaticus in wording
<CasW> Hmm, en als je dan Master wordt?
<StefandeVries> Er bestaan ook HBO's Electone Organist
<StefandeVries> Doctorandus in de Technische Informatica
 * StefandeVries gaat eten
<Snicksie> geen idee CasW :p
<CasW> Eetze, StefandeVries!
<Snicksie> ofwel master in de computerwetenschappen ofwel master toegepaste informatica
<Snicksie> 'k denk toegepaste informatica da'k zal doen
<Snicksie> das 1 jaar
<Snicksie> cw is 2 jaar
<Snicksie> en das een burgie-richting (burgerlijk ingenieur)
<CasW> Achja, ik zie nog wel, ik begin met een gewone studie Informatica, en ik eindig, wie weet, met world domination.
<Snicksie> lol
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer
<tiempjuuh> hoi Ronnie1
<Ronnie1> tiempjuuh: :D
<tiempjuuh> ronnie ;D
<StefandeVries> :D
<tiempjuuh> zucht: http://yourbrowsermatters.org/#/home
<tiempjuuh> Toch wel sneu dat MS zo weinig vertrouwen in zijn ie heeft dat het dmv leugens het moet aanprijzen :|
<tiempjuuh> ff7 scoort 2 punten, en ie8 3 ???
<StefandeVries> Wat toevallig
<tiempjuuh> ja hè? Denk dat ik maar ie ga gebruiken, ben ik tenminste veilig :p
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, wat doe je toch allemaal? :P
<Ronnie> mijn vader zat even aan de router te frutselen
<StefandeVries> Voor pianisten/cellisten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUjWJSnGVB0&feature=related
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> pong StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zou het mogelijk zijn dat MwanzoBot zichzelf op mag maken tijdens meetings?
<RawChid> Met make up?
<StefandeVries> Of en +o, mag ook
<StefandeVries> een*
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik hoor het morgen wel
<Snicksie> ah, op als in +o :p
<Snicksie> k zat ook raar te kijken ^^
<leoquant> is goed StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Kan jij dat misschien regelen?
<leoquant> ooit
<leoquant> per definitie +O
<leoquant> ?
<StefandeVries> Nee, gewoon zoals wij ook hebben; als we even operator moeten zijn, worden we operator
<leoquant> jij kan dat zelf regelen
<leoquant> want je bent +o
<StefandeVries> Ik weet alleen niet meer hoe :S
<leoquant> ff wachten, mijn haar moet nu
<leoquant> 40 min. terug
<StefandeVries> Geen probleem
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> mwanzobot = +O nu
<leoquant> op ip dan StefandeVries
<leoquant> niet op unaffi.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<leoquant> breng hem eens?
<leoquant> wacht even
<StefandeVries> Is prima
<leoquant> breng hem nog eens StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je very much!
<leoquant> stefan heeft ie nu flood protectie?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Het is namelijk best lastig een goede. passende norm in te stellen
<StefandeVries> Wat noemen we flooden?
<leoquant> en chanserv doet dit toch ook
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> onze guard van freenode
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat hebben we gezien tijdens de Vertaalteammeeting
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> 26 okt eerste workshop
<leoquant> zal het invullen hier
<leoquant> in topic
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<StefandeVries> Workshop over?
<leoquant> gpg
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi
<StefandeVries> Maar daar heeft MwanzoBot toch verder niks mee van doen, of wel?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<leoquant> nee
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> Komt JFL-bot ook nog voor de workshops?
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> Oké
<leoquant> commandoline is even afwezig
<StefandeVries> Anders had ik MwanzoBot ook nog een workshopmode gegeven
<leoquant> ik spreek hem hopelijk soon
<StefandeVries> Die ;questions naar het juiste kanaal kon dirigeren
<leoquant> idd
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ook
<StefandeVries> Hij moet de MwanzoBot die nog op zijn NAS draait de nek om draaien
<StefandeVries> Even figuurlijk gesproken
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik ga MwanzoBot nog een workshopmodus geven
<StefandeVries> Just in case
<leoquant> bedankt
<leoquant> tot morgen mwanzo mensen!
<StefandeVries> Maar zeker niet als vervanger voor JFL, daar heeft commandoline te veel werk in gestopt
<StefandeVries> Dag!
<StefandeVries> Shit, te laat.
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Ronnie> ey
<Idroy_> Ronnie, me mailtje nog gelezen?
<Ronnie> oh, nee, zal starks eens kijken
<Idroy_> ok, heeft geen haast :)
<Ronnie> gelukkig maar
<Idroy_> :P
<Snicksie> zo, probleem met te trage libreoffice gefixed - zelfde fix als lang lang geleden openoffice nodig had
<Snicksie> java uitzetten ><
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<Snicksie> alleja, java-ondersteuning ofzo :p
<Ronnie> ping Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo Ronnie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb toch geen vergadering gemist he?
<Ronnie> haha nee
<Thomas_de_Graaff> oef..
<Idroy_> lol
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ::
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Ronnie> hoe staat het met de oprichting van de stichting
<Ronnie> Idroy_, ben jij een beetje goed in blender?
<Idroy_> nope, kan er niets mee :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als het goed is 21 oktober om 14:00 precies.
<Ronnie> oh, jammer
<Ronnie> Kreeg net dit bericht:
<Ronnie> Dear Ronnie,
<Ronnie> Hope you are well.
<Ronnie> Do you have an update on this? Are you happy to sign the agreement?
<Ronnie> Thanks
<Ronnie> Michelle
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoewel precies... het daadwerkelijke tekenen zal wel iets later gebeuren..
<Idroy_> voor die mascotte van ubuntu-nl?
<Ronnie> Idroy_, ja, ik vond het een leuk idee van Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We gaan de 21e dus ook de overeenkomst met Canonical tekenen. Dan zijn we allemaal bij elkaar namelijk.
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ok, zal ik michelle op de hoogte brengen
<Idroy_> Waarvoor moeten jullie tekenen dan?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: oprichting van een stichting
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We moeten tekenen voor het gebruik van het woord Ubuntu in de naam van de stichting.
<Ronnie> wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/OnderzoekStichting
<Idroy_> ah
<StefandeVries> Is het oké als ik de forumpost over de Community Server een bump geef?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik heb een begin gemaakt met dat schema, maar ben nog druk met andere dingen.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ben blij dat het nu vlot loopt allemaal, het heeft al lang geduurd (vooral door die welles/nietes spelletjes van eerst)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat we de community server gaan bekostigen vanuit de stichting.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries, ga gerust je gang als je wat nieuws te vertellen hebt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan zijn we niet afhankelijk van of mensen afspraken na komen of niet..
<StefandeVries> Het zou een uitkomst zijn, voor mij en een paar anderen..
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: Niet per se iets nieuws, maar ik wil(de) weten of er inmiddels al schot in zat.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries, de JFL en Mwanzobot?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vertel StefandeVries waar zou je de community server voor willen gebruiken?
<StefandeVries> De hosting van MwanzoBot
<StefandeVries> En zijn logs
<StefandeVries> JFL
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Net zoiets als mootbot?
<StefandeVries> En voor OpenTeachers OTBot
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: een vervanger voor meetingology en factoids
<StefandeVries> In dit kanaal, #-nl en #-klas
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lol, ik hoor al dat ik niet op de hoogte ben van wat er is. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar het klinkt goed. :)
<Ronnie> ja, commondoline en StefandeVries zijn flink bezig geweest
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is dat al op de planet geweest?
<StefandeVries> Een systeem dat kant-en-klare definities en hulplinks kan geven en dat vergaderingen in de kanalen bij kan houden, loggen en organiseren
<StefandeVries> Nee, volgens mij nog niks op de Planet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hebben jullie een blog?
<StefandeVries> Nee, alleen verkrampte vingers :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dit soort ontwikkelingen is leuk om de gemeenschap te showen. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (ook die verkrampte vingers by the way):D
<StefandeVries> O, en MwanzoBot zou dan ook in #nl-meeting komen :)
<StefandeVries> Haha, ik maak wel eens een foto ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je iets wilt vertellen over MwanzoBot, dan kan ik het op de planet zetten, maar misschien is het prikbord een betere plek daarvoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of je eigen blog aan planet koppelen natuurlijk. ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat wil ik pas doen als ie 100% up and running is
<StefandeVries> Maar ik zit nu met een gebrek aan goede hosting
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dat kan ook natuurlijk. :)
<StefandeVries> Hij draait nu op de NAS van commandoline en dat is prima, alleen tsja, een thuisverbinding is niet helemaal stabiel genoeg en de bot crasht vaak
<StefandeVries> Daarom leek me een Community Server ideaal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Weet iemand misschien een goede benaming voor "verschillende versies van Ubuntu" (xubuntu, server, etc) die geen verwarring schept met verschillende puntuitgaven (lts, 11.04 etc)?
<StefandeVries> Derivaten?
<StefandeVries> Afgeleiden?
<Snicksie> edities?
<RawChid> Editie is het woord
<RawChid> Desktop- vs server-editie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Editie idd. :)
<RawChid> Xubuntu is een andere distro?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu met XFCE
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Xubuntu kan ook onder editie vallen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zelfde basis he.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Net als server en desktop.
<RawChid> Maar de XFCE-editie vind ik persoonlijk raar en onduidelijk
<RawChid> Ik zou het een Ubuntu afgeleide noemen
<StefandeVries> Mja, wat schrijft het moederbedrijf voor?
<RawChid> Xubuntu wordt wel 'erkend' door Canonical
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het gaat hier om, het kopje:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/?q=node/96
<RawChid> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij is editie daar prima. Ik zou geen beter woord weten zo.
<Idroy_> Ik zou ook editie gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Ik ook
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Afgeleiden daar valt Ubuntu server niet echt onder, vandaar dat dit voor het kopje niet zo geschikt is denk ik.
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik vind edities prima in deze context (op jouw site)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kon er zelf niet opkomen, heb er wel tien minuten over zitten denken. lol
<RawChid> Hehe, ik ben met met vertalen wel eens tegen gekomen
<StefandeVries> Mijn blog..
<StefandeVries> Tijd dat die eens bijgewerkt wordt
<RawChid> Misschien wil iemand van het vertaalteam de teksten nog wel nalezen op je site Thomas_de_Graaff  (voordat ie gelanceerd wordt)
<Idroy_> wordt dat niet de echte ubuntu-nl site?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat lijkt me zeker nodig. Ik ken mezelf, en waarschijnlijk zit er in iedere zin een schrijffout, plus dat ik de zinnen nog niet heb nagelopen op 'lekker lopen'.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy_, dat is wel de bedoeling, dat dat een onderdeel van de nieuwe Ubuntu-NL site wordt.
<StefandeVries> Als het vertaalteam het druk heeft kan ik het een dezer dagen ook wel even doen.
<RawChid> Of Steef, die heeft ook wel wat taalgevoel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vind het prima. Ik zal een nieuwe groep aanmaken voor editors. Ik geef liever geen root rechten op mijn server.
<RawChid> Joh :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar misschien is het handig om te wachten tot de site een beetje klaar is, zodat er niet steeds dingen wijzigen?
<Idroy_> ye
<RawChid> Ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, thx. :)
<RawChid> Ik gooide het gewoon in de groep als idee :)
<RawChid> Vind dat de site al mooie vormen krijgt
<Idroy_> inderdaad :)
<StefandeVries> Veel frisser. In lijn met de nieuwe Ubuntu-stijl
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat ik me afvraag is of het goed werkt met die pagina's waarbij er onder het menu weer een nieuw scherm is met eigen menubalk erboven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is niet echt gebruikelijk op websites volgens mij.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hebt als het ware drie menu lagen.
<RawChid> Misschien kun je die aan de linkerkant zetten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan me voorstellen dat mijn moeder bijvoorbeeld dat te ingewikkeld kan vinden. Maar zeker weten doe ik dat niet.
<Idroy_> Ik weet niet, ziet er wel interressant uit eigenlijk
<RawChid> Als een soort tabladen, net als in een multomap
<RawChid> (ik zeg maar wat)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De linkerkant zou een optie zijn idd. Maar dan verlies je wel veel ruimte. Soms zijn er maar drie opties, en woorden zijn nu eenmaal langer dan hoog he.
<RawChid> Eens
<RawChid> Ik vind het niet onduidelijk
<Idroy_> Ik vind dit er opzich wel goed uit zien.
<RawChid> OP dit moment
<RawChid> Alleen het submenu vind ik een beetje irritant, als ik mn muis per ongeluk iets te hoog doe, verandert het submenu (vanwege de hover op het hoofdmenu)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat het ook wel meevalt. De beginpagina kent niet zo'n dubbele menubalk, dus pas bij een volgende pagina komt die er bij. Even tijd voor een leerproces dus. ;)
<StefandeVries> Zo, blog geupdate.
<StefandeVries> Ah, ik herinner me weer waarom mijn blog ongeschikt is voor de Planet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe bedoel je RawChid ? Wat veranderd er?
<RawChid> Waar staat je blog dan.. :P
<StefandeVries> http://stdevr.wordpress.com
<StefandeVries> Ik post over allerlei dingen die NIKS met IT, open source of Ubuntu te maken hebben
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, het is niet echt een groot probleem, en heeft ook niet echt een hoge prioriteit (kan prima op het laatst), de logo's zijn niet helemaal lekker uitgelijnd, bijv hier:  http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/?q=node/77
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff: Stel ik ben op de homepage. En wil dan in het submenu klikken op 'server', maar ga per ongeluk met mijn muis over 'Gemeenschap'
<CasW> Niks met IT? UbuMeet, SQL, SanDisk Cruzer Slice, en dat zijn dan nog maar de eerste vier posts... :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ik vind op je blog een aantal prima artikelen voor de planet staan hoor. ;)
<Snicksie> artikel over je bot is zeker IT-gericht :p
<Snicksie> en brengt anderen op idee om ook zoiets te maken ;)
<Snicksie> en da's echt niet superingewikkeld
<StefandeVries> Ja, goed..maar die incidentele posts over piano's en orgels ontkrachten de Planet
<CasW> En overigens ook "Ubuntu"-gerelateerd en nog meer de community gerelateerd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, idd. dat is irritant. Ik kan die fly-over actie wel uitzetten denk ik. Die hoogste menulaag daar gebruik ik een plugin voor, die heb ik niet zelf geprogrammeerd, dus zeker weten doe ik het niet.
<RawChid> StefandeVries, heb je geen feed voor alleen de categorie of tag 'Ubuntu'? Zo heb ik mijn blog op de planet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, je kan toch twee blog's maken? En eventueel nog een waar je ze beiden verzameld?
<RawChid> Alleen Ubuntu-related posts komen op da planet
<RawChid> Ah, http://stdevr.wordpress.com/category/linux/feed/
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Verder wat CasW zei
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, zou het al helpen als ik de tijd heel kort zou maken dat die flyover blijft staan? Dan veranderd het menu meteen weer terug als je met je muis naar beneden beweegt.
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat is al een goed plan! Wist niet eens dat WordPress dat kon.
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, wat denk je van helemaal geen fly over?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zit even te zoeken waar ik menu eigenschappen kan instellen...
<Snicksie> jeuj, morgen 1.5 uur les :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> huhuhhhh... instellingen voor het dynamic persistent menu moet je in de blocks afdeling doen... vandaar dat ik het niet kon vinden..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, ik kan het niet uitzetten.. dan zou ik die module moeten gaan hacken.
<RawChid> Oke
<StefandeVries> Tot morgen, iedereen! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-13
<StefandeVries> Hallo! :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo Snicksie!
<Snicksie> hoi StefandeVries :p
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Snicksie> hi :p
<tiempjuuh> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant! :)
<StefandeVries> Ey oh
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Hi tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hoi StefandeVries
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hoi Idroy_
<tiempjuuh> :p
<tiempjuuh> Heeft iemand van jullie ervaring met een internetradio?
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<tiempjuuh> freecom MusicPal is stuk, moet dus een nieuwe...
<tiempjuuh> eventjes op tweakers kijken :)
<Snicksie> jeuj, nieuwe ubuntu up and running ;)
<Snicksie> meteen deze namiddag de update aangezet :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-14
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen
<Snicksie> hoi :p
<StefandeVries> Hoe is 't hier?
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Ey oh
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu 11.10. Mjah. Het had erger gekund. :)
<Idroy_> Ik zit nu alles in Lubuntu 11.10 in te stellen, tot nu toe bevalt het me wel eigenlijk. :)
<StefandeVries> Unity is zonder twijfel vooruitgegaan, maar nog steeds - zelfs in 2D - te zwaar voor deze netbook.
<Idroy_> ah ja, unity is wel verbeterd idd
<Idroy_> ook nog even uitgeprobeerd
<Idroy_> en kubuntu, maar dat is echt helemaal niks voor mij...
<StefandeVries> Aan KDE begin ik niet meer. Verschrikkelijk.
<Idroy_> ja, idd
<Idroy_> echt heel echt shitty
<Idroy_> heel erg*
<StefandeVries> Nu weer Dropbox installeren zodat ik verder kan met MwanzoBot
<Idroy_> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Zo, nu vier uur wachten.
<Idroy_> zo... forum software is ook weer geinstalleerd :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi. Kan je weer testen. :)
<Idroy_> Inderdaad :)
<Idroy_> hmmm, sylpheed kan niet echt goed met hotmail overweg, naja dan maar thunderbird
<RobinJ> shit
<RobinJ> was er nou geen meeting 10 oktober?
<RobinJ> >.<
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond! :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> hmmm, even vragen of de Lubuntu lui nog wat hulp kunnen gebruiken in het Artwork gedeelte ^^
<RobinJ> ligt het aan mij of is Banshee rommel?
<StefandeVries> Nope, dat ligt niet aan jou.
<RobinJ> soms 80% cpu-gebruik, om één of andere reden wordt mn videokaart 80°C als ik Banshee gebruik, ...
<RobinJ> en de muziek hapert soms
<StefandeVries> Een andere speler is snel geïnstalleerd
<RobinJ> ja maar banshee is wel default dus je zou verwachten dat het goed werkt
<RobinJ> plus het fijt dat de music lens alleen schijnt te werken met banshee
<RobinJ> en ik ken ook geen andere muziekspeler voor ubuntu die de BPM kan detecteren
<StefandeVries> Unity is ook default. En dat werkt ook nog steeds niet. :')
<StefandeVries> En BPM-detectie kan je zelf niet, omdat..?
<StefandeVries> Het feit dat het schijnt te werken. Wat is daar een feit aan? :P
<RobinJ> unity is redelijk in deze release... nautilus enzo zijn een ander verhaal
<RobinJ> touchpad viel eerst ook na 10 minuten gebruik opeens uit...
<RobinJ> moet ook manueel gefixt worden met dconf
<CasW> Ja, dat had ik ook!
<CasW> Herstarten, en daarna deed hij het weer goed
<RobinJ> ...voor 10 minuten
<CasW> Nee, gewoon de hele tijd
<RobinJ> nautilus werkt gewoon voor geen meter meer
<RobinJ> klik ik op het 'home folder' ding in de launcher dan wiebelt het icoon en moet ik nog eens klikken om het venster te krijgen. typeahead browsing is kaduuk in alles dat buiten de home folder ligt
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu FTW
<RobinJ> blergh xd
<RobinJ> zo lelijk :p
<Idroy_> Lubuntu FTW
<RobinJ> Ubuntu hoera crash :p
<StefandeVries> Mint LXDE dan
<RobinJ> unity 2d heeft ook heel wat glitches
<Idroy_> Nog nooit geprobeerd eigenlijk
<RobinJ> global menu werkt half de tijd niet. soms komt het gewoon in het toepassingsvenster zoals vroeger en soms verschijnt het gewoon niet on mouseover
<RobinJ> de glitch die er voor zorgde dat de launcher niet meer ging autohiden is niet gefixt maar alleen maar erger geworden
<RobinJ> hang er een tweede scherm bij-aan en alles flipt
<StefandeVries> En er zit een bug in gnome-terminal. Die verliest spontaan focus en moet dan worden gekilld of ge-alt-tabbed om weer focus te krijgen
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> nog niet gemerkt :p
<StefandeVries> Multi monitor werkt hier vor het eerst met Unity goed
<RobinJ> al-bij-al geen goede release :(
<StefandeVries> Geef het een week of twee
<StefandeVries> Dan zijn er al een heleboel updates gekomen
<StefandeVries> En dat fixt een hoop
<StefandeVries> Zoals in elke release, eigenlijk
<RobinJ> ... de final release moet werken, bugs als dit moeten er uit zijn tegen de release
<StefandeVries> Dat is nooit het eval
<StefandeVries> Die 6 maanden zijn te kort
<RobinJ> laptop wprdt ook veel warmer met oneiric (geen 110°C meer gelukkig)
<StefandeVries> en eigenlijk preofversies voor de LTS
<RobinJ> ze hebben wel wat met rare beesten tegenwoordig :p
<RobinJ> Precise "Pangolin" xd
<RobinJ> mensen schrikken zich rot als ze opeens een pangolin als wallpaper krijgen
<StefandeVries> Even de CCSM installeren zodat de Launcher niet hide
<StefandeVries> O wacht. Unity 2D. Werkt niet. :')
<StefandeVries> Nee, voor op deze netbook is het vooralsnog niks
<RobinJ> multiarch vind ik wel geweldig :p
<RobinJ> en het feit dat het amper vertraging vertoont bij een 90% CPU load
<StefandeVries> Ik kies voor ultieme stabiliteit nog altijd voor een zelfopgebouwde Debian
<RobinJ> :p
<CasW> Zelfopgebouwde Gentoo ;)
<StefandeVries> Meh
<StefandeVries> Teveel werk :P
<RobinJ> bij mij is het ooit zo buggy en traag geworden in 11.04 dat ik op den duur zelfs begon te overwegen om weer windows te installeren... tot ik de dag er na bij de buurman met vista te maken kreeg xd
<CasW> Bij mij crashte het hele gebeuren, kon ik hem alleen in veilige grafische mode opstarten, met dus één scherm op resolutie van 1280*720 of zo; dat had ik nog altijd liever dan Windows :P
<RobinJ> vind het alleen best vreemd dat het in 11.10 zo lang duurt om af te melden en af te sluiten, was vroeger altijd op 5 seconden gedaan
<RobinJ> xD
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<RobinJ> crashes in ubuntu jagen de meeste mensen de stuipen op het lijf.. ("IEK! WAT IS DAT! EEN ZWART SCHERM MET WITTE LETTERS! HEEEEEELP!") en dan vinden ze je pro als je gewoon in herstelmodus opstart en hem het zelf laat fixen xd
<RobinJ> crashes in ubuntu zien er erger uit maar zijn een stuk eenvoudiger te fixen :p
<StefandeVries> Wat zet ik op deze netbook?
<RobinJ> StefandeVries: minix
<StefandeVries> Ha-ha-ha
<StefandeVries> -.-
<CasW> Hmm, dat heb ik nooit, zwarte schermen met witte letters zonder dat ik ze zelf heb opgeroepen.
<RobinJ> eigenlijk best wel stom... ubuntu heeft nu een interface die geoptimaliseerd is voor netbooks, maar het is zo zwaar geworden dat een netbook het toch niet vlot meer kan draaien
<CasW> Wat hebben jullie allemaal voor netbookjes! ;) Die van mij, een gewone, met Atom N450, werkt nog steeds "als een droom" met Ubuntu 11.10 erop...
<StefandeVries> Mijne is ook een N450
<StefandeVries> Unity 2D
<StefandeVries> Werkt op zich prima
<StefandeVries> Alleen het voelt niet zo snappy als Gnome 2.x of XFCE
<StefandeVries> Alsof je piano speelt met vertraging
<Idroy_> of LXDE!
<RobinJ> iek
<CasW> Unity 3d, ook geweldig.
<StefandeVries> Idroy_, ksssst! :P
<RobinJ> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-l10n-nl/2011-August/001221.html << zijn alle dingen die verstuurd zijn publiek te bekijken?
<Idroy_> :P
<RobinJ> ik heb geen netbook :p
<RobinJ> beetje te duur en de helft van het geld gaat toch naar een windows license die ik niet wil
<RobinJ> is er eigenlijk geen manier om die mooie alt+tab switcher te krijgen in unity 2d? :(
<CasW> Heeft System76 niet een netbook in zijn winkels? (Of hoe die system ook maar mocht heten)
<CasW> Ja, system76
<StefandeVries> Als ik twee weken had gewacht met de aanschaf van m'n netbook had ik 'm voor niks kunnen krijgen
<Idroy_> oops
<Idroy_> :P
<StefandeVries> Dat ja :P
<CasW> Hmm, hoe dat?
<StefandeVries> Nou, toen ging ik namelijk over naar 6 Gym en mocht ik van m'n opa een cadeau uitzoeken
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> En na de synthesizer was er nog geld over.
<StefandeVries> Helaas.
<CasW> Ach, koop je daar een mooi pedaal van of zo ;)
<StefandeVries> (kleine synth, niet de grote)
<StefandeVries> Hmm, goed idee
<StefandeVries> Koop ik er meteen drie
<CasW> Hmm, valt me nog tegen hoe goedkoop die system76 is.
<StefandeVries> Kleine aanbieder hè :)
<CasW> Ja, inderdaad, helaas.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb die van mij bij de Makro gekocht, scheelt een paar tientjes waarmee ik de licentie eruit had
<RobinJ> hoezo is system76 goedkoop?
<StefandeVries> Niet goedkoop, zei CasW
<StefandeVries> Ah, ik weet wat ik met de rest van het geld doe.
<StefandeVries> Nieuwe pianokruk
<RobinJ> sparen?
<RobinJ> lol
<Idroy_> Hmmm, heb een mooie wallpaper nodig, en heb geen zin om er zelf één te maken...
<StefandeVries> Sparen? Grapje zeker :P
<RobinJ> recht-klik op bureaublad -> werkbladachtergrond wijzigen
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik niet goed in
<Idroy_> Sameh ere
<Idroy_> here*
<RobinJ> gksudo is overal vervangen door policykit?
<Idroy_> RobinJ, ja ik weet hoe ik me achtergrond moet veranderen, dat is hier trouwens anders aangezien ik Lubuntu gebruik...
<Idroy_> ik zoek alleen een mooie wallpaper...
<RobinJ> in ubuntu zitten die in dat kadertje :p
<Idroy_> mwah, zitten een paar grappige bij
<Idroy_> maar niet echt wat ik zoek
<StefandeVries> Wat zoek je? :)
<Idroy_> in Lubuntu zijn ze wel heel erg saai
<Idroy_> Een mooie wallpaper :)
<RobinJ> in welke stijl?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een mooie. Maar dat zoek je waarschijnlijk niet. :P
<Idroy_> Maakt mij niet echt heel veel uit, liever geen foto's, mag ook een schilderij ergens van zijn
<Idroy_> Welke heb je dan?
<StefandeVries> Een foto van onze instrumenten op een rij, genomen in een fotostudio(jaja)
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> nope, zoek ik niet :P
<StefandeVries> Dacht ik al :P
<RobinJ> argh
<RobinJ> ubuntu one is nog steeds alfasoftware
<StefandeVries> Jap
<RobinJ> nja het freezet mn systeem iig niet meer
<RobinJ> ubuntu is zo stilaan ook betasoftware aan het worden
<StefandeVries> De tussenversies
<StefandeVries> De LTS'en zijn nog altijd goed.
<RobinJ> shiiiiit....
<RobinJ> "Bestandssynchronisatie is verbroken."
<RobinJ> alweer....
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> had ie bij mij ook
<Idroy_> ging die de hele tijd uit en aan
<StefandeVries> Dropbox <3
<RobinJ> ja hier ook... wat een pest
<RobinJ> mn dropbox zit vol
<RobinJ> 2GB is veel te weini
<RobinJ> g
<RobinJ> het zou helemaal geweldig zijn als minus een nautilus extension uitbrengt waardoor je je online opslag kan browsen in nautilus
<StefandeVries> Ja. Dromen mag altijd. :p
<RobinJ> :(
<RobinJ> of *kots* skydrive
<RobinJ> 25gb :p
<StefandeVries> Oké, jongens, leoquant is er. Doe alsof we serieus aan het werk zijn! :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik was bezig met windows 7
<OerHeks> niet 8 ?
<leoquant> ipv 11.10 sorry....
<leoquant> nee niet eens :P
<Idroy_> zo, ik heb wel een grappige gevonden... http://www.artwallpaper.org/vincent-van-gogh/page5/The%20garden%20of%20the%20hospital%20in%20Arles/artwallpapers19201080.jpg Jammer van het watermerk rechts onderin
<RobinJ> bah :p
<Idroy_> brb
<Idroy_> RobinJ, wat vind je er niet mooi aan dan?
 * StefandeVries gaat spelen met arpeggiators, attacks en sequences
<StefandeVries> Toedels!
<RobinJ> ik hou niet van kunst en geschiedenis :p
<RobinJ> eh... waar vind ik "opstarttoepassingen" in 11.10?
<RobinJ> ah, het zit gewoon niet meer in gnome-control-center
<Idroy_> ik ga ook maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer :)
<leoquant> tot morgen mwanzo-ers
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-15
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> Goed. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik probeer op de synthesizer wat te improviseren
<leoquant> beter!
<leoquant> ik probeer het forum, maar slaag daar niet in
<leoquant> server error
<leoquant> ik ga maar weer stoeien met windows 7
<StefandeVries> Ik heb van een akkoordenlijn en een zangmelodie  al een volledig pianoarrangement kunnen maken, over het hele bereik.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat krijg ik ook bij het forum
<leoquant> StefandeVries, je bent randje geniaal
<leoquant> weet je, ik ben mijn stem kwijt
<StefandeVries> Als ik in de studio was geweest had k
<StefandeVries>  t kunnen opnemen
<StefandeVries> Ai :(
<StefandeVries> De stem. Het blijft een zorgenkindje :P
<leoquant> ja, al geruime tijd is er iets mis
<leoquant> yep ツ
<StefandeVries> Het meest persoonlijke instrument, maar ook het meest kwetsbare, en gevoelige
<leoquant> elke dag gieren er corticosteroiden langs
<leoquant> lijkt me ook niet goed
<leoquant> :/
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, slik je die?
<leoquant> inhaleren
<StefandeVries> Ah, ja,
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat lijkt me niet echt heel goed
<leoquant> nou ja, genoeg geklaagd
<leoquant> hoe is mwanzobot vandaag?
<StefandeVries> De workshopmodus werkt
<leoquant> moet ik dat nog eens oefenen dan?
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik ga vandaag de documentatie schrijven.
<StefandeVries> Dan mag je daarna aan de experimenteer :)
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> succes met improviseren
<leoquant> later...
<StefandeVries> Later :)
<StefandeVries> Voor de mensen die me op Twitter volgen: schrik niet van de nieuwe avatar. =)
<StefandeVries> Héhallo
<StefandeVries> Zo, tijdens een meeting voorzitters toevoegen werkt nu
<StefandeVries> Stom dat ik daar nu pas aan dacht
<StefandeVries> JanC, RawChid: zal/moet/mag ik MwanzoBot klaarstomen om die ene factoidslijst in #ubuntu-nl beschikbaar te maken?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, jouw weblog is toch naar de Ubuntu NL Planet doorgelinkt?
<StefandeVries> Bij wie heb je dat moeten aanvragen?
<StefandeVries> JanC, RawChid: ^
<RobinJ> ... IK wordt gek... Er zit een gast op AskUbuntu al mn antwoorden af te gaan en ze één voor één te downvoten.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben 't niet.
<StefandeVries> Heeft diegene daar een reden voor? Zijn je antwoorden crappy? :P
<Snicksie> RobinJ, kun je dat niet ergens melden ofzo? :)
<RobinJ> nee, hij denkt dat zijn antwoordne beter zeijn... alleen zijn antwoorden zijn alleen van toepassing op 11.04 en de vraag gaat over 11.10 -.-
<Snicksie> ><
<Snicksie> ik ben ook echt geen fan van downvoting
<Snicksie> buiten als het echt gewoon een antwoord is dat schadelijk is, dan zou ik downvoten
<Snicksie> of eigenlijk reporten :p
<Snicksie> flaggen
<Snicksie> whatever :p
<StefandeVries>  Er wat van zeggen :P
<Snicksie> uhu, dat ook inderdaad :)
<Snicksie> gewoon zodat degene die het post weet waarom je downvote of waarom zijn antwoord niet juist is
<Snicksie> zodat hij het niemand terug gaat aanbevelen als je hem toevallig niet opmerkt ofzo
<RobinJ> heb nog nooit askubuntu zo druk gezien xd
<RobinJ> ubuntu 11.10 is gewoon de meest buggy release die ik ooit heb meegemaakt
<StefandeVries> RobinJ. Altijd optimistisch
<RobinJ> ja he :p
<Snicksie> geen bugs gehad tot nu toe hoor RobinJ :p
<RobinJ> maar het is waarheid :p
<Snicksie> buiten de standaard unity probs
<Snicksie> bwah, dat wordt van elke release gezegd
<RobinJ> ......
<RobinJ> ik vond 10.04 geweldig
<RobinJ> 8.10 same
<Snicksie> 8.10 werkte bij mij volgens mij niet... :p
<Snicksie> dusja, iedereen heeft zijn/haar buggy release ;p
<StefandeVries> 8.10 werkte bij mij ook niet
<StefandeVries> Ik ben toen naar Fedora overgestapt voor 6 maanden
<RobinJ> fedora was stabiel tot ze naar gnome 3 overstapten
<StefandeVries> Dat ervaar ik anders
<StefandeVries> Gnome 3 vind ik in Fedora juist het beste geïmplementeerd
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, jouw weblog is toch naar de Ubuntu NL Planet doorgelinkt?
<StefandeVries> Bij wie heb je dat moeten aanvragen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, klopt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat heeft Johan geregeld voor me
<Thomas_de_Graaff> van het beheerteam
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Johanvd met kleine j aan het begin hier op irc
<StefandeVries> Oké, dank je wel :)
<StefandeVries> Ah, Johan van Dijk
<StefandeVries> Ook forumlid
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<RobinJ> StefandeVries: dit is fedora 15 op mijn laptop ;p http://minus.com/mmtzoOQlF
<StefandeVries> Kernelparameters nomodeset of xforcevesa al geprobeerd?
<Idroy_> hey Leoquant
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Idroy_
<Idroy_> ik zag dat je het tegen vistaus had gezegd, dat je die knoppen niet mooi vond
<Idroy_> volgens mij drong het niet echt tot hem door :P
<leoquant> ik zou hem graag via IRC spreken
<Idroy_> ye
<Idroy_> oh trouwens, ik heb het met Ronnie over het samenwerken gehad, hij zag het zelf niet zo zitten, aangezien het dan heel bureaucratisch werd, en hij vond het beter om terug te fluiten als het mis gaat....
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> wie fluit terug, en wanneer he.....
<Idroy_> aan de ene kant ben ik het wel met hem eens, maar het gaat geheid weer fout
<Idroy_> zoals nu weer een beetje het geval is
<leoquant> beter is een soort playgarden sandpitt te maken waar iedereen op los kan gaan, vanuit content en vormgeving
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<leoquant> zonder een fiat geen aanpassingen aan de mainsite
<leoquant> ik weet het ook niet
<leoquant> feitelijk is content en vormgeving 1 aandachtsgebied imo
<Idroy_> ik snap dat je iets op de website wilt zetten en daar snel een plaatje voor wilt maken, maar ik vind het wel raar dat wij (artwork team) er niets over horen. En dat ie zelf z'n gang maar gaat...
<leoquant> onze afspraak was wanneer het artworkteam problemen ziet, overleg wil, jullie altijd via mij (leiding) iets kunnen afspreken op IRC
<leoquant> die afspraak staat nog steeds wat mij betreft
<leoquant> ツ uiteraard
<Idroy_> :)
<leoquant> (liever problemen voor zijn trouwens.)
<leoquant> dat overleg heeft geen enkele "status", en wil niet bureaucratisch zijn
<Idroy_> Waar ik aan zat te denken... was dat als zij een nieuwe pagina aangaan maken (zoals nu met de tour aan de hand is), dat zij aan ons (het artwork team) zeggen of ze plaatjes/iconen/knoppen nodig hebben, zo ja dat wij die maken. En verder als ze geen artwork nodig hebben dat we wel kijken of het qua vormgeving een beetje past, als dat niet zo is dat we dan terug fluiten.
<Idroy_> leoquant, zo'n overleg kan inderdaad erg snel
<leoquant> Idroy_, prima. maar men moet het zinvol vinden. ik hoor het wel. (toch?)
<Idroy_> Ja, als het echt iets heel kleins is... dan kunnen ze het zelf wel maken (maarja wat is klein he...)
<Idroy_> Inderdaad, mochten we een oplossing vinden dan hoor je het zeker :)
<leoquant> thx Idroy_ ツ
<leoquant> back later....
<Idroy_> ok :)
<Idroy_> leemburg.org
<Idroy_> oops
<Idroy_> is van me informatica leraar... moet even kijken of ik er nog wat voor moet inhalen :P
<Idroy_> maarja, ik typte het per ongeluk in xchat ipv chromium
<Idroy_> hey Tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey Idroy_
<tiempjuuh> 11.10 is echt superb!!!
<Idroy_> Ye, ik gebruik nu Lubuntu 11.10, en is super fijn, en super snel :)
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben meer v/d unity :)
<Idroy_> Unity is idd nog niet eens zo heel slecht, vond het altijd wel nice, maar in 11.10 hebben ze het toch wel goed verandert :)
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: idd, in postieve zin :)
<Idroy_> ja, zekers
<Idroy_> En ook best wel veel, eigenlijk
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> de dash ziet er beter uit
<Idroy_> ye
<tiempjuuh> en alles is meer sexy geworden
<tiempjuuh> meer vloeiend
<StefandeVries> Oeeeh :P
<Idroy_> gnome 3 ipv gnome 2
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi :)\
<tiempjuuh> hoi StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: weet jij hoe ik gnome 3 op 11.10 zet
<tiempjuuh> gnome3shell*
<Idroy_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Idroy_> en daarna uitloggen
<Idroy_> en dan het tandwiel aanklikken, en dan gnome selecteren
<tiempjuuh> hm, en dan laat ik unity gewoon heel?
<Idroy_> oh... als je een theme toepast met een semi-transparante bovenbalk, dan zie je dat appmenu van unity er doorheen, als je dat kwijt wilt moet je ook nog wat verwijderen
<Idroy_> ja
<Idroy_> Unity is ook gnome 3, Gnome-shell ook, dus er gebeurd niks... met Unity dan
<tiempjuuh> mooi
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel ruimte?
<tiempjuuh> heeft het nodig?
<Idroy_> ik zou het niet weten
<Idroy_> niet zo heel veel denk ik
<tiempjuuh> niet meer dan 1 gig hè?
<Idroy_> nope
<tiempjuuh> oh, dan doe ik het efkes via software center
<tiempjuuh> is retesnel, trouwens :)
<tiempjuuh> 'om gnome-shell te installeren moet het volgende pakket verwijderd worden:
<tiempjuuh> lib applet panel 3.0
<tiempjuuh> wat te doen?
<Idroy_> gewoon doen
<StefandeVries> Wissen
<Idroy_> no guts no glory
<StefandeVries> En anders herinstalleren xD
<Idroy_> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> nee, dan moet ik wéér eerst 11.04 dan upgraden naar 11.10
<tiempjuuh> :(
<tiempjuuh> ubuntu 11.10 wilde niet mijn windows herkennen...
<Idroy_> kan toch ook gelijk 11.10 installeren
<tiempjuuh> zie hierboven
<StefandeVries> Jeuj
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot kan tijdens meetings chairs toevoegen
<Idroy_> Nice
<tiempjuuh> :
<tiempjuuh> :)*
<StefandeVries> Nu nog de documentatie schrijven
<StefandeVries> ><
<tiempjuuh> ;help :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat wil ik dus voorkomen xD
<Idroy_> hoe ga je dat met die flood oplossen eigenlijk?
<Idroy_> Delay?
<StefandeVries> Heel simpel
<StefandeVries> De documentatie breng ik onder op de Ubuntu NL Wiki
<tiempjuuh> is commandoline er weer?
<StefandeVries> Ik stuur een link ernaar naar de ;help-invoker
<Idroy_> ah ja
<tiempjuuh> ik meld even aan in gnome
<StefandeVries> Dát, of ik stuur de helptekst met een kleine delay en sluit de invoker van ;help daarna 5 minuten uit
<tiempjuuh> gnome2 kun je btw ook nog installeren
<Idroy_> Ik zou 1 min doen, volgens mij is dat ook wel genoeg
<tiempjuuh> ik ga ff eten
<StefandeVries> Idroy_, kan ook idd. Even zoeken naar een goede tussenweg
<Idroy_> Ye
<StefandeVries> Online is makkelijker up-to-date te houden denk ik
<Idroy_> moet even weg, ben er straks wel weer
<Idroy_> cya
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<StefandeVries> ##PyTest :D
<CasW> Leuk, ik heb in Dokkum een 15" touchscherm gekocht :D Goedkoop in de kringloopwinkel
<StefandeVries> Echt?
<StefandeVries> Leuk :P
<CasW> Ja hè? :D
<StefandeVries> Werkt ook nog op alle plekken?
<CasW> Het touchgedeelte heb ik nog niet getest
<CasW> Zal ik zeer binnenkort doen ;)
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<OerHeks> nice
<OerHeks> hulp kun je vinden in #Ubuntu-touch
<CasW> Ik zal hem eerst maar 's aansluiten ;) Maar dank voor de tip
<OerHeks> ik weet ook wel iets, maar die gasten zitten er helemaal in :-)
<StefandeVries> wb, Idroy_ :)
<Idroy_> hey
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> gnome3 shell is minder fijn dan unity
<tiempjuuh> ik meld weer even af en aan :)
<Idroy_> Dat kan je snel beoordelen :P
<Idroy_> Stefan, je hebt er weer een muntje in gegooid? :P
<tiempjuuh> mag ik ;help doen?
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<tiempjuuh> shite
<tiempjuuh> niks
<tiempjuuh> nada
<StefandeVries> O, wacht, was ik vergeten te vertellen dat ik dat nog niet gedaan heb? :P
<tiempjuuh> :P
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot werkt allang :P
<tiempjuuh> hm, ;help niet
<tiempjuuh> en dat maakt onderdeel van MwanzoBot uit
<StefandeVries> Dat is ook niet nodig
<tiempjuuh> MwanzoBot
<tiempjuuh> hoezo niet
<StefandeVries> Zo,  nu even Ch!pz luisteren
<tiempjuuh> ik wil weten hoe MwanzoBot werkt
<StefandeVries> Vraag het de maker
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: die ene van cowboy comboy
<tiempjuuh> cowboy *
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> (17 jaar, ik moest me schamen)
<Idroy_> Waarom?
<CasW> Ja.
<Idroy_> xD
<Idroy_> Idd
<tiempjuuh> :P
<Idroy_> Waarom moet je het luisteren?
<StefandeVries> Stop met haten, ja xD
<StefandeVries> Ik wil tt ja jwz
<tiempjuuh> Wist niet eens dat die band og bestond :O
<StefandeVries> Ze bestaan niet meer
<Idroy_> "band" uh huh...
<StefandeVries> Nouhou!
<StefandeVries> Jullie zijn gemeen! :(
<StefandeVries> xD
<CasW> Tsja, je hebt het er zelf naar gemaakt.
<CasW> Moest je maar geen Ch!pz luisteren.
<Idroy_> +1
<StefandeVries> Tsss.
<StefandeVries> Smakeloze horken.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga zometeen wel weer Allevi spelen.
<CasW> Dan is het goed.
<CasW> Welke? Nog steeds L'orologio degli dei?
<StefandeVries> En Back To Life
<CasW> Oké :D Ik heb laatst weer een nieuwe van hem gekregen, een jazzy nummer
<StefandeVries> Maar eerst kijken of ik het dansje van 1001 Arabian Nights nog kan :D
<CasW> Qui danza
<tiempjuuh> ik ga, pak mijn laptop in, ga naar de omroep met mijn oom
<tiempjuuh> de ziekenhuisomroep
<StefandeVries> ;help
<MwanzoBot> De helpfunctie zal snel beschikbaar zijn.
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<StefandeVries> Ah
<StefandeVries> Dat moet privé gebeuren
<StefandeVries> ;help
<StefandeVries> Sukkel
<StefandeVries> ;help
<StefandeVries> Serieus
<StefandeVries> ;help
<StefandeVries> Jeuj
<StefandeVries> Dag MwanzoBot!
<Idroy_> Waar is commandoline by the way?
<Idroy_> Al een tijdje niet meer in het kanaal gezien
<CasW> Ik dacht in Turkije of Griekenland
<StefandeVries> Die is op vakantie of in ieder geval aanwezig
<StefandeVries> :)
<CasW> Op vakantie
<StefandeVries> afwezig*
<Idroy_> Ah ja
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik heb je een mailtje gestuurd ;-)
<StefandeVries> omg. Waikiki Beach van CH!PZ. Zó fout
<Idroy_> Leoquant, verkeerde .pdf, in de tweede zit wel de goeie :)
<Idroy_> Ch!pz is sowieso fout
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> Zeker als je er als 17 jarige naar luisterd... ;-)
<Snicksie> dan voel ik me zelfs bijna oud :o
<Snicksie> alleja, k ben maar 2 jaar ouder :p
<CasW> Opa ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik haal er inspiratie uit
<Idroy_> lol
<Snicksie> lol
<Snicksie> das knap CasW
<Idroy_> Het zou kunnen, enige inspiratie wat ik eruit krijg, is om mijn trommelvliezen door te steken.
<CasW> Wa's knap, Snicksie?
<Snicksie> dat ik een opa zou zijn... :p
<Snicksie> probleem #1: ik ben een vrouwelijk persoon :p
<CasW> :P
<Snicksie> de volgende problemen zal ik het dan maar niet over hebben...
<StefandeVries> Daar doen we hier niet moeilijk over, Snicksie. Voel je vooral welkom. :P
<Idroy_> Je kan je laten ombouwen, :P
<Snicksie> weet ik :p
<Snicksie> geen zin Idroy_
<Idroy_> Kan me iets bij voorstellen dat je daar geen zin in hebt :P
<StefandeVries> Het is ook geen feest, jongen te zijn
<Idroy_> ik ga eten
<Idroy_> cya later
<CasW> Goed. OerHeks, hoe moeilijk is touch op Ubuntu? Ik hang het scherm eraan en ik ben klaar om te rocken?
<OerHeks> dat licht eraan, oudere single touch devices werken OOTB
<OerHeks> welk scherm heb je ? een ELO apparaat ?
<CasW> Ja, het is een ouder apparaat :D Maar ik zal hem aan m'n andere PC hangen, die ik eerst nog 's moet gaan zitten updaten, hij draait nog de Natty beta
<CasW> Een ESA-apparaat, dat staat ten minste onderaan
<OerHeks> > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<CasW> Maar nog eerder, namelijk nu, ga ik eten.
<StefandeVries> johanvd, ping!
<johanvd> StefandeVries, pong :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik hoorde van Thomas dat ik bij jou moet zijn als ik mijn blog bij de Nederlandse Ubuntu Planet wil aanmelden.
<StefandeVries> Dus bij deze.
<StefandeVries> Wat moet ik ervoor doen?
<johanvd> de url van je RSS feed even doorgeven :)
<johanvd> en evt. een foto/logo mailen zodat die bij je blog gezet kan worden
<StefandeVries> http://stdevr.wordpress.com/category/linux/feed/
<StefandeVries> En een foto.
<StefandeVries> Komt eraan
<StefandeVries> Kan je je e-mail pm'en?
<johanvd> johanvd apenstaart ubuntu-nl.org :)
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<johanvd> kijk even naar de grootte van de andere plaatjes op de planet voor de afmetingen
<StefandeVries> Verkleinen mag altijd
<StefandeVries> Ai, al verzonden :(
<StefandeVries> Eens zien
<johanvd> iets van 100 pixels breed ongeveer
<StefandeVries> Ik zal je een nieuwe sturen :)
<StefandeVries> johanvd, ik heb er 120*75 van gemaakt
<StefandeVries> 120*90
<johanvd> is prima :)
<johanvd> planet is ge:update
<StefandeVries> Dank je!
<StefandeVries> Nu kan ik alles met Linux delen :p
<johanvd> het duurt even voordat je blog erop komt te staan
<StefandeVries> Dat geeft me tijd om wat te schrijven :)
<johanvd> of ik moet apache even restarten, maar daar is het net wat te druk voor momenteel
<StefandeVries> Oh, zelfde server als het forum of zo?
<johanvd> precies
<johanvd> stuur me later vanavond nog maar even een herinnering als het er dan nog niet op staat
<StefandeVries> Zal ik doen
<CasW> Zo, ik ben terug
<StefandeVries> Joechei
<StefandeVries> \o/
<StefandeVries> (Nee, echt :))
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Documentatie schrijven is vervelend
<CasW> Klopt :P
<StefandeVries> Hmm, als ik nu een tweede scherm aansluit komen de resoluties op beide schermen goed te staan. Nice :)
<StefandeVries> Automatisch
<OerHeks> waarempel !
<StefandeVries> En dat voor Unity..
<CasW> Scherm aangesloten, "the moment of truth"; werkt dit touchscherm OOTB met Ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<CasW> Het scherm zelf iig wel :D
<CasW> Touch lijkt niet te werken ;(
<OerHeks> v.a. lucid zou het moeten kunnen werken
<OerHeks> heb je er een 2e serial of usb kabel aangesloten ?
<CasW> Hij is aangesloten via serieel
<OerHeks> kee
<OerHeks> dan is het waarschijnlijk een instelling.
<CasW> Ah, waar? :P
<OerHeks> dunno, beste kan je #Ubuntu-touch checken
<CasW> :D Ik hoef alleen maar een schakelaartje om te zetten en dan kan ik dit toetsenbord op m'n andere pc gebruiken
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> gezien Idroy_
<leoquant> goede opzet
<leoquant> gooi het in het team
<leoquant> een plaatje zegt vaak meer dan woorden
<Idroy_>   Zal ik doen, ik heb het al naar Ronnie gestuurd
<leoquant> outstanding
<Idroy_> Even kijken wat hij er van vindt
 * StefandeVries luistert naar wat Idroy_ te zeggen heeft
<leoquant> yep ツ
<Idroy_> Plaatje is idd duidelijker dan woorden.
<StefandeVries> wat heb je gemaakt, Idroy_?
<Idroy_> een flowchart :), Over hoe ik het wil aanpakken met het webteam en artwork team
<leoquant> Idroy_, heeft een overleg schema gemaakt
<leoquant> oops..sorry Idroy_
<Idroy_> Maakt niet uit ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké :)
<leoquant> nou windows 7 maar weer...pfff gedoe
<StefandeVries> Mooi geworden, aan leoquant s reactie te merken :)
<leoquant> restarts
<leoquant> keepassx doet het niet
<leoquant> tot ooit wederom....:)
<StefandeVries> Bye!
<Idroy_> cya
<StefandeVries> ;def
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Eerst MwanzoBot starten lijkt me handiger..
<Idroy_> ghehe
<StefandeVries> ;def
<StefandeVries> Oké mooi
<Idroy_> Zo, weer een muntje erin gegooit.
<StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<MwanzoBot> Mwanzo is een initiatief dat gebruikers binnen Ubuntu NL opleidt en begeleidt, opdat ze een rol in de verschillende teams kunnen vervullen. Denk hierbij aan vertaler, moderator, of IRC-operator. Ook helpt Mwanzo gebruikers bekend te maken met de infrastructuur van de internationale gemeenschap.
<StefandeVries> Idroy_, het zou fijn zijn als je dat niet meer zegt. Er gaat redelijk veel tijd inzitten.
<StefandeVries> RawChid, wat was die wikipagina ook alweer, met de factoids?
<Idroy_> Oh sorry, ik wist niet dat je het vervelend vond...
<Idroy_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<StefandeVries> Ah, dank je :)
<StefandeVries> ;def coc
<MwanzoBot> De Code of Conduct is een contract dat een Ubuntu-gebruiker kan tekenen. Het document beschrijft hoe de gebruiker zich zou moeten gedragen binnen de gemeenschap. De CoC wordt, wanneer ondertekend, als bindend gezien. Om de CoC te tekenen, is <launchpad> vereist.
<StefandeVries> ;def coc
<MwanzoBot> De Code of Conduct is een contract dat een Ubuntu-gebruiker kan tekenen. Het document beschrijft hoe de gebruiker zich zou moeten gedragen binnen de gemeenschap. De CoC wordt, wanneer ondertekend, als bindend gezien. Om de CoC te tekenen, is een account bij <launchpad> vereist.
<StefandeVries> Beter.
<CasW> Hmm, we hebben geen CD's meer :( Dan maar op een DVD.
<StefandeVries> ;def launchpad
<MwanzoBot> Launchpad is een online systeem dat wordt ontwikkeld en gesteund door <canonical>. Het biedt een infrastructuur voor projectmanagement, bugrapportage, mailinglijsten en andere dingen.
<CasW> Mag ik?
<StefandeVries> Sure
<CasW> ;def canonical
<StefandeVries> Ben ik nog mee bezig, as we speak ;)
<CasW> ;def ubuntu
<CasW> Hmph :P
<CasW> ;def StefandeVries
<CasW> ;def stevandevries
<StefandeVries> Kanaalafhankelijk ;)
<CasW> :P
<CasW> ;def launchpad
<MwanzoBot> Launchpad is een online systeem dat wordt ontwikkeld en gesteund door <canonical>. Het biedt een infrastructuur voor projectmanagement, bugrapportage, mailinglijsten en andere dingen.
<CasW> :D
<StefandeVries> ;def canonical
<CasW> :D Hij haalt de definities runtime op?
<StefandeVries> ;def canonical
<MwanzoBot> Canonical is het bedrijf achter Ubuntu. Het zorgt voor de ontwikkeling en verbetering van <ubuntu>. Canonical voorziet ook in professionele ondersteuning voor zowel bedrijven als particulieren.
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> dmv shelve
<CasW> Ken ik niet :P
<Idroy_> Wat moet je eigenlijk doen om er een definitie in te zetten? (gewoon nieuwsgierig)
<StefandeVries> ;def ubuntu
<MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is tegenwoordig de meestgebruikte <linuxdistributie>. De filosofie achter deze distributie is het zo toegankelijk mogelijk maken van Linux voor alle soorten gebruikers.
<StefandeVries> Idroy_, als botoperator kan je definities inprogrammeren door /msg MwanzoBot def <begrip> <kanaal> <definitie>
<Idroy_> ah ja, vrij simpel dus :) (wat overigens positief is)
<StefandeVries> Ja, makkelijk bij te houden
<Idroy_> idd
 * CasW gaat films kijken
<StefandeVries> Als ik van iemand toestemming krijg om MwanzoBot in #ubuntu-nl aanwezig te laten zijn, kan hij daar een heel nuttige taak mee vervullen
<StefandeVries> Oké, CasW. Have fun!
<CasW> Danke
<Idroy_> Ja, dat zou wel gaaf zijn als ie ook in #ubuntu-nl kan draaien.
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping!
<StefandeVries> Even het definitiebestand van dit kanaal weggooien
<StefandeVries> Right
<Idroy_> En? Gelukt?
<StefandeVries> Jups
<Idroy_> mooi
<StefandeVries> En nu orgel.
<StefandeVries> Damn, i'm dying to play.
<RobinJ> kan er al vertaald worden voor 12.04?
<RobinJ> of gaan die vertalingen verloren?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, heb je me mail nog ontvangen?
<Ronnie> hey yordi, volgens mij wel
<Ronnie> zit net achter mijn laptop, dus ben ze nu aan het doornenem
<Idroy_> oh ok, doe rustig aan ;)
<Ronnie> Idroy_, die flowchart ziet er inderdaad niet uit :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe, ach ja als het maar werkt he :P
<Ronnie> maar inhoudelijk ben ik er wel mee eens, maar zelf zal ik weinig tijd hebben om feedback te geven
<Idroy_> Dat wil ik wel doen
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat erwinsk (eskdroid) binnenkort ook weer actief gaat worden
<Ronnie> hij zal dit ook zeker leuk vinden om te doen
<Ronnie> ik ben ook benieuwd wat het webteam er van vind, want het moet niet weken duren voordat zij een wijziging online kunnen zetten
<StefandeVries> Marten is voorlopig op vakantie
<StefandeVries> Maar Heimen wil je vast wel helpen
<Idroy_> Nee, okay dat is waar, maar ik heb vaak wel tijd ervoor, dus het hoeft ook geen twee weken te duren, hoogstens een keer 2 dagen ofzo
<Idroy_> Naja, af en toe een keer een toetsweek (4 dit jaar...) dat zijn dan eigenlijk de enige weken wanneer ik geen/weinig tijd heb, maarja dat zien we op dat moment wel
<Idroy_> Heimen = Vistaus?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Idroy_> Weet je toevallig ook wanneer Marten weer terug komt?
<StefandeVries> Niet precies
<StefandeVries> Maar hij is tenminste nog een paar dagen weg.
<Idroy_> Oh ok, naja maakt niet uit.
<StefandeVries> Heimen is er ook nog
<Idroy_> Ja, ik had hem ook nog ergens anders voor nodig (logo toepassen van het webteam), maarja ik heb hem ge-maild dus die ligt bij hem in de mailbox :)
<Idroy_> En het heeft niet zoveel haast dat logo, tis dit logo, alleen iets aangepast.
<Idroy_> Ronnie, zou ik het webteam even mailen, en vragen wat zij ervan vinden? Of wil je dat via IRC doen? Maakt mij niet uit :)
<Ronnie> via de mail is ook prima, stuur mij maar een cc
<Idroy_> ok, is goed, dan stuur ik Marten (commandoline, maarja die is nu dus even op vakantie, die ziet hem dan wel) en Vistaus een mailtje
<Idroy_> wie is Double12 eigenlijk?
<Idroy_> Naja, die mail ik dan ook wel even :)
<Idroy_> Ik heb hier de .pdf niet, dus ik ga even op de andere pc, daarna ga ik even TV kijken, misschien ben ik er daarna nog, en anders tot morgen ;)
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Damn.
<Idroy_> zo... ben ik er toch nog heel even ;-)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, verstuurd
<Idroy_> ik ga nu
<Idroy_> cya
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-16
<leoquant> hai ChrisDruif
<ChrisDruif> Alles goed leoquant ?
<leoquant> welkom hier
<leoquant> ja goed dank je
<leoquant> en u?
<ChrisDruif> Goed hoor. Moet zo wel weg vanwege werk...
<leoquant> beter ツ
<ChrisDruif> Op zondag? ;-)
<leoquant> oops
<leoquant> bij de Deen gingen mijn zoontjes naar 2,5 keer normale salaris op zondag
<leoquant> dus.....
<ChrisDruif> Bij ons zit het schijnbaar verwerkt in ons normale salaris, dus maakt het niet uit wanneer je moet werken
<leoquant> heb je nog wel tijd voor een workshopje voor mwanzo?
<leoquant> ik herinner me een mail van je
<leoquant> ik heb ondertussen weer een nieuwe workshop gepland, die ik zelf gef
<leoquant> +e
<ChrisDruif> Ja, maar niet vandaag. Wilde je nog een keer erover spreken
<ChrisDruif> Moet nu gaan, ciao
<leoquant> hoe was de vertaal(team)vergadering tiempjuuh ?
<leoquant> en heb je een mentor  nu?
<tiempjuuh> Nope, nog niet
<tiempjuuh> ze zouden me erover contacteren
<tiempjuuh> of trijntje, of hannie
<tiempjuuh> Ik krijg er wel eentje, maar ik denk dat ze nog aan het uitvechten zijn wie een lastige puber als leerling wilt :P
<leoquant> ok
<trijntje> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey trijntje
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: goed dat je dat zegt, ik zal hannie een mailtje sturen. Heb je al vertalingen gedaan?
 * Snicksie zwaait eens vriendelijk :p
<Snicksie> trijntje, ik denk dat je zo af en toe eens wat vertalingen van mij bent tegengekomen, maar ik doe dat niet echt op vaste basis ;)
<Snicksie> ik weet niet als dat is hoe je het wil hebben? :)
<Snicksie> want als ik vertalingen maak die je enkel last bezorgen ^^
<tiempjuuh> trijntje: nope, nog niet, heb nu vakantie, hoop er een dezer dagen aan toe te komen
<tiempjuuh> wel heb ik al een paar tientallen suggesties ingediend, tijdje geleden voor oneiric
<trijntje> ok. Nouja, ook zonder mentor kan je gewoon aan de slag natuurlijk, als je een aantal suggesties hebt gedaan kan je een mailtje aan de lijst sturen zodat ze nagekeken worden
<Idroy_> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> hoi Idroy_
<tiempjuuh> Al een idee voor het logo van Precise, Idroy_?
<Snicksie> hm, is het aan te raden om een mailtje te sturen na suggesties in te sturen dus, trijntje ? :)
<Idroy_> Haha, nee eigenlijk niet, ben er ook niet mee bezig geweest :P, Ik heb ook zo´n idee dat ik dat niet hoef te doen, dat doen die lui van ubuntu-artwork wel :P
<tiempjuuh> Je kan altijd suggesties doen
<tiempjuuh> ga even kijken hoe mijn oom loopt
<trijntje> Snicksie: ja, we krijgen geen melding dat mensen suggesties gedaan hebben, dus als je het niet meld kunnen ze jaren blijven staan
<Idroy_> Tiempjuuh, Ja, ok dat is waar
<Snicksie> okay, dan weet ik dat in de toekomst :)
<tiempjuuh> (hij heeft een beroerte gehad)
<tiempjuuh> tot zo
<Idroy_> ok, tot zo
<RobinJ> weet iemand in welk pakket het softwarebronnen-venstertje zit?
<tiempjuuh> zoek in de dash op software
<tiempjuuh> RobinJ: of heb je het niet daarover
<tiempjuuh> oh, wacht, verkeerd begrepen, laat maar
<RobinJ> daar heb ik het niet over nee :p
<Idroy_> tiempjuuh, wist je dat je in de dash een URL kan typen, en als je dan op enter drukt dat ie een browser opent op die pagina?
<RobinJ> bij een bug-report kan je best het pakket opgeven he :p
<RobinJ> heh
<RobinJ> inderdaad idroy, cool :p
<RobinJ> ik vond het altijd jammer dat we dat in 11.04 niet hadden
<RobinJ> nouja alt+F2 werkte soms wel en soms niet mer urls :p meestal moest er http:// voor
<RobinJ> nu er toch mensen zijn.. kan er al iets  vertaald worden voor 12.04? of wanneer begint dat?
<RobinJ> nvm heb het al
<RobinJ> software-properties-gtk
<trijntje> RobinJ: de templates voor 12.04 zijn er nog niet, maar als je aan oneiric werkt worden die vertalingen later overgezet
<trijntje> op de statuspagina staan pakketten waar je aan kunt werken
<RobinJ> k
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-08
<Timo> stefandevries: pingelplangel
<StefandeVries> ? :)
<StefandeVries> Timo: pongelplangel.
<Timo> ah
<Timo> mijn voice is weg...
<Timo> niet dat dat heel erg is
<Timo> maar toch :P
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<RawChid> Ben je verkouden? :P
<StefandeVries> Timo: ik kijk er zo even naar.
<StefandeVries> (Plaspauze.)
<Timo> :)
<Timo> RawChid: grepjes
<leoquant> niet geregistreerd Timo
<leoquant> dus geen +V
<Timo> jawel
<leoquant> -ChanServ- user@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh is not registered.
<Timo> Timo hoort geprouped te zijn met tiempjuuh
<timo^> hm
<Timo> als
<Timo> how
<Timo> die entertoets op de N900 is ook niet handig :')
<leoquant> ^ was je +V
<Timo> -NickServ- You are already logged in as tiempjuuh.
<Timo> dat is 't punt dus niet...
<leoquant> even rejoinen
<Timo> kiek aan
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan! :P
<Timo> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, nog mail gescoord via mwanzo? ツ
<leoquant> zo ja, dan heb je tweemaal dezelfde meuk gehad
<leoquant> ook mooi
<leoquant> thumsup chris..:/
<leoquant> +b
<BrokenThumb> Dag Leo
<leoquant> dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-09
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/omschrijving-kubuntu-op-site-ubuntu-nl/ -> hoort dit topic niet in het Ubuntu-NL board te staan? (website)
<commandoline> mja, webteam heeft geen forum board, maar daar komt het dan meestal uit idd
<commandoline> ik stuur het wel even door naar de webteamlist zodat iedereen op de hoogte is, waar het staat maakt mij verder niet zoveel uit.
<Luckiboy> Nee, mij ook niet hoor, maar het viel me wel op
<commandoline> zowel documentatie als ubuntu nl was redelijk geweest volgens mij
<Luckiboy> Mja, maar niet alles wat met tekst (of taal) te maken heeft is gelijk documentatie
<Luckiboy> Ik denk bij documentatie gelijk aan de wiki, niet aan taal(probleempjes)
<commandoline> klopt, het punt is dat dat onderscheid voor buitenstaanders niet helemaal duidelijk is. Vandaar ook mijn voorstel bij de afgelopen gemeenschapsraadsvergadering wat momenteel op de gemeenschapsraadlist besproken wordt dacht ik.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb wat gemist geloof ik, linkje? :)
<commandoline> alle communicatie naar teams gewoon naar één mailadres gooien (en evt. één forumtopic), maar ik heb me er niet meer mee bemoeid na de afgelopen raadsvergadering
<commandoline> ik dacht het zonet tussen m'n email te zien op de mailing list van de gemeenschapsraad, dus dan kan je het in het archief wel vinden.
<Luckiboy> Dus dat zou betekenen dat een team ook mailtjes krijgt gericht naar een ander team?
<commandoline> klopt
<commandoline> en dan heb je ook meteen het nadeel te pakken :P
<Luckiboy> Hmm, niet ideaal (ik heb het mailtje van de gem. raad te pakken)
<commandoline> ok :)
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat het ook al een hoop zal schelen als je de e-mailadressen veralgemeniseerd (in de zin van: allemaal bijvoorbeeld een @ubuntu-nl.org adres en niet allen verschillend) en op de contactpagina zet waar je contact voor op kan nemen
<commandoline> zou ook kunnen idd.
<gijsbert> deze klopt al niet irc@ubuntu-nl.org
<Luckiboy> Die bestaat niet meer?
<gijsbert> Ik had eergisteren een mail gestuurd naar het irc team, deze kreeg ik van de postmaster. Ik denk dat deze weg is of niet meer klopt. Dat moet ik navragen bij Sense.
<RawChid> StefandeVries en JanC zitten in het IRC-team
<gijsbert> Klopt, dat heb ik al anders opgelost. Ik dacht (kan het fout hebben) dat de mailadressen via launchpad uitgedeeld werden.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-10
<Timo> dag leoquant
<leoquant> allo
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl heeft een stichting
<leoquant> ter ondersteuning van de gemeenschap
<leoquant> ideetjes?
<Luckiboy> leoquant, waar moeten we aan denken?
<Luckiboy> *aan wat voor dingen
<leoquant> promotie
<leoquant> of een uitje
<leoquant> of  you-name-it
<commandoline> niet direct andere dingen dan communityserver & wat investeren bij zeg release parties (en daar wordt de stichting al ingezet)
<Luckiboy> ok :)
<leoquant> geen borrel avonden?
<Luckiboy> Voor heel de gemeenschap?
<Luckiboy> Of voor de teams?
<StefandeVries> En dan met Gijsbert discussiëren over whisky vs. whiskey. :P
<leoquant> voor  iedereen ?
<leoquant> niet alleen gijsbert
<Luckiboy> leoquant, zoiets lijkt me lastig te organiseren
<Luckiboy> Of juist niet, het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Ach, laat maar :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> of een ubuntu mob organiseren ergens?
<leoquant> flash mob
<Luckiboy> ter promotie dan
<leoquant> jaja :P
<Luckiboy> Nah, mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een uitje/borrel (ik ben niet zo'n goede danser, lol)
<leoquant> haha
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-11
<leoquant> JanC, ping?
<leoquant> commandoline, even over gister. het lijkt me zinnig te monitoren wie er af wil haken nav van het lensgebeuren, immers de weinige vrijwilligers zijn niet enkel idolaat van een besturingssysteem, maar van achterliggende, of vermmende achterliggende idealen als: menselijkheid voor/tegenover allen/, voor sommigen opensource idealen, of zelfs GNU toestanden
<leoquant> een leegloop van vrijwilligers wil ik graag voorkomen
<leoquant> we zijn al met (te) weinig kartrekkers imho
<commandoline> mja, maar wat ik me gister afvroeg is wat jullie willen met die informatie. Dat is logisch: het voorkomen. Hoe ga je dat doen? Door bijv. afstand te nemen van het standpunt van Canonical als LoCo. Waarom zou je dat dan niet meteen doen als jullie dat vinden?
<commandoline> (overigens: inhoudelijk maakt de hele zaak me weinig uit)
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl kan daar standpunten over innemen naar buiten toe als raad, maar ook als community, maw de raad vertegenwoordigt wel, maar ook niet de hele community
<leoquant> de raad spreekt niet voor allen nietwaar?
<commandoline> ok, dat had ik nog niet bedacht. Dan lijkt het me prima :)
<leoquant> ubuntuforums heeft het zwaar te verduren gehad, enfin dat is hun probleem, maar liever niet hier
<commandoline> mja, ze hebben het wel allemaal vrij ongelukkig gebracht... :(
<leoquant> lol sabdfl en jono bedoel je?
<leoquant> "we are already root guys" opmerking?
<commandoline> bijv. :P
<leoquant> die was ondiplomatiek ofzo...
<leoquant> "beetje dom"?
<leoquant> in ieder geval een visie op het begrip community :P
<commandoline> nou, je weet wat er van dat soort uitspraken wordt gemaakt op de internationale planet en omgubuntu etc.
<leoquant> en leiding/top
<commandoline> dat zien we nu al een paar dagen, dus handig is anders :P
<leoquant> wederom groet en bye
<leoquant> ツ laters
<JanC> hm, leo is alweer weg
<JanC> en "we already have root" is een frase die al "decenia" bekend is bij de meeste distro-mensen...
<JanC> een paar reacties daarop waren oprecht (van enkele mensen die niet veel kenden van security), maar de meeste reacties waren gewoon getrol
<commandoline> hmm, ik wist zelf niet dat die zin vaker gebruikt werd...
<commandoline> Maar idd, weinig nieuws.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-13
<cycling> hallo. ik zit met een klein probleem kunnen jullie mij  helpen,
<cycling> mijn zus haar windows is gecracht en omdat ik al veel positiefe comentaar heb gekregen over ubuntu. wou ik dit dus proberen te instaleren via usb. dus heb ik dus de ubuntu ISO gedownload en op een usb gezet. nu ik in de computer kies voor boot via usb geeft de pc aan"missing operation system"  Hoe kan ik dit verhelpen ?
<Patty_19> Hallo guys, I am new at Ubuntu, I have been playing with Ubuntu server (no GUI) for a while and there is a peculiarity I do not understand. Suddenly the font of the text  change without any reason, does anyone know why?? and how can i revert this?? ;-) thanks
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-08
<Soul-Sing> hee johanvd
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<Monsterpolo> ik heb een vraag
<Monsterpolo> ik wil meehelpen om ubuntu te verbeteren
<Monsterpolo> wie kan mij verder helpen ?
<Monsterpolo> is er iemand online ?
<Rachelle> Het wisselt hoeveel mensen hier online zijn.
<Rachelle> Wat zou je willen doen aan ubuntu?
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<Timo> Dag Monsterpolo.
<Monsterpolo> ik wil jullie graag helpen om ubuntu te verbeteren
<Monsterpolo> ben ik hier wel goed in de chat room ?
<Monsterpolo> ?
<Monsterpolo> timo ben je er nog ?
<Timo> Lullig.
<Timo> Ik werd net naar beneden geroepen voor eten.
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<commandoline> hallo Monsterpolo
<Timo> Dag Monsterpolo.
 * Timo werd net geroepen voor het eten, dus vandaar.
<Timo> commandoline: Help jij hem verder, dan kan ik even douchen. :)
<commandoline> Timo: prima.
<commandoline> Monsterpolo: je bent op de juiste plek, inderdaad :)
<Timo> Top!
<commandoline> Monsterpolo: heb je een specifiek onderdeel van Ubuntu waar je aan zou willen werken?
<commandoline> (bijv. ondersteuning aan gebruikers, documentatie, programmeren, artwork, om maar eens een paar dingen te noemen)
<Monsterpolo> ik wil graag meer programma's laten draaien onder ubuntu
<Monsterpolo> enz
<commandoline> Kan je programmeren? Want dat is voor het meeste dat je op dat gebied kan doen wel vereist.
<commandoline> hoewel bijv. programma's in Wine uittesten/documenteren hoe je het daarin draait ook een mooie bijdrage in die richting kan zijn, en dan is dat niet nodig.
 * RobHaz ook helpen? :S
<commandoline> oh, en er zijn vanuit mwanzo ook beginnerscursussen programmeren geweest, maar als je vanaf 0 begint duurt het wel even totdat je echt alternatieve software schrijft/port.
<Monsterpolo> niet echt maar ik weet wel veel computers enz
<Monsterpolo> maak niet uit
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/PythonGuiProgrammeren
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<RobHaz> Ik wil ook helpen! :D
<commandoline> beide cursussen zijn al gegeven, dus er staan linkjes naar de chatlogs. Vragen stellen kan prima hier.
<commandoline> RobHaz: heb je een specifiek onderdeel van Ubuntu waar je aan zou willen werken?
<RobHaz> commandoline: Neh
<commandoline> (copy/paste van eerder): (bijv. ondersteuning aan gebruikers, documentatie, programmeren, artwork, om maar eens een paar dingen te noemen)
<RobHaz> het liefst iets, met servers oid, want daar steek ik ook al mn vrije tijd in eig
<RobHaz> dus misschien is dit leuk, om extra te leren
<Monsterpolo> ondersteuning enz
<commandoline> RobHaz: dan is misschien de documentatie op dat gebied verbeteren, en ondersteuning op forum/irc verlenen wat?
<RobHaz> Hmm, goed idee eigelijk.
<RobHaz> Waar kan ik daar documetatie eig over vinden?
 * RobHaz zit *nooit* op ubuntu.nl :S
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Monsterpolo> en ik wil programma's laten draaien onder ubuntu enz
<Monsterpolo> zo als game's enz
<Monsterpolo> maar ik weet niet of dat kan bij jullie
<Monsterpolo> dat is mijn onderdeel
<commandoline> nou, we kunnen je wel doorverwijzen naar het wine- en virtualboxproject, maar zonder programmeerervaring is dat te hoog gegrepen dus dan kom je snel uit op documentatie op dat gebied o.i.d.
<commandoline> er is hier niet iemand die in die projecten zelf actief is geloof ik.
<Monsterpolo> en waar kan ik dat leren dan ?
<commandoline> wat wel gebeurt in de community van Ubuntu NL is zelf alternatieven programmeren voor programma's die er nog niet zijn voor Ubuntu, maar voor games is dat zeker geen triviaal project.
<RobHaz> Wat ik mischien ook kan doen:
<RobHaz> Mijn server draait op ESXi, misschien kan ik documentatie daar over gaan schrijven
<RobHaz> dus
<commandoline> Monsterpolo: de bovenstaande links leggen de relatief simpele programmeertaal Python uit, een redelijke basis. Voor VirtualBox/Wine heb je ook (relatief veel) ervaring met C/C++ nodig.
<RobHaz> hoe je een ubuntu server daar op zet ect
<commandoline> RobHaz: klinkt prima :)
<Monsterpolo> welke programma dus ik heb c++ nodig
<Monsterpolo> als ik het goed heb
<Timo> RobHaz: Je kunt het documentatieteam joinen, maar ook beginnen wat op wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community te schrijven.
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: Je lijkt n beetje op mij, toen ik hier voor het eerst kwam :P
<Monsterpolo> hoezo
 * RobHaz wou programmeur worden, en kwam hier toen om daarf mee te helpen
<Monsterpolo> ja ik ook
 * commandoline zou beginnen met het laatste, het administratieve gedoe kan later altijd nog als het bevalt (antwoord Timo/RobHaz)
<RobHaz> maar dat heb ik al (heel lang) op gegeven
<RobHaz> commandoline: Bah admistratie..
<Monsterpolo> enne
<Timo> Vertel, Monsterpolo.
<RobHaz> Mischien handig om te vermelden:
<RobHaz> Ik gebruik *geen* ubuntu :S
 * RobHaz gebruikt Debian/freebsd/arch/windows
<RobHaz> maar lijkt me geen probleem toch?
<Timo> Als jij Debian gebruikt kun je volgens mij best documentatie schrijven over Ubuntu server.
<RobHaz> Timo: ja dat dacht ik ook, maar weet ik veel :P
<commandoline> Op het moment dat er verschillen zijn, moet je wel voor de ubuntuoptie gaan zolang het ubuntudocumentatie is lijkt me, maar die verschillen zijn bij debian idd minimaal.
<Timo> Maar als je hapklare brokken wilt maken (stap voor stap handleidingen) moet je natuurlijk wel rekening houden met de eventuele verschillen.
<Timo> commandoline: Je was me vor.
<Timo> Voor, zelfs.
<RobHaz> Als ik thuis ben (zit n weekje in duitsland)
<RobHaz> Zet ik wel ff n ubuntu server vps'je op server
<RobHaz> oke dat klinkt raar
<Monsterpolo> en wat moet ik er bij doen dan ?
<RobHaz> ubuntu vps is beter :P
<Monsterpolo> alles bij houden ofzo ?
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: Leren progge of docu schrijven :P
<Monsterpolo> via c++ ?
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: nee
<RobHaz> c++ is de taal die je moet leren
<RobHaz> en geloof mij voor je daar echt iets mee kan ben je n tijdje verder :P
<commandoline> als je wilt beginnen met programmeren, dan kan C++/C wat veel in één keer zijn. Ik zou beginnen met Python leren, en als je dat beheerst gaat C/C++ ernaast leren iig iets makkelijker
<Monsterpolo> ok dankje wel
<RobHaz> commandoline: Ja maaar
<RobHaz> als je C leert, gaat C++ veel makelijker
<RobHaz> en als je die beheerst
<RobHaz> zijn dingen als python
<RobHaz> ehm
<RobHaz> appeltje eitje :P
<Monsterpolo> ok
<commandoline> ja, maar de kans dat C direct de eerste keer niet lukt is groter dan dat Python de eerste keer niet lukt.
<Monsterpolo> ok dan weet ik dat
<RobHaz> dat is zo
<RobHaz> maar al je C ff doorzet
<RobHaz> Dan ben je behoorlijk ver
<RobHaz> kwa console apps
<Monsterpolo> ja
<RobHaz> en als je gui's wil
<RobHaz> ga je bezig met c++
<RobHaz> of python :D
<Monsterpolo> Python leren
<Monsterpolo> en dan c
<RobHaz> Maar eig doe maar wat commando line zegt ;)
<Monsterpolo> en dan c++
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: zeg dat nog maar niet
<RobHaz> python leren is een onmogelijk begrip
<RobHaz> python is *groot*
<Monsterpolo> of moet ik eerst c leren ?
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: nee
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: doe maar python :D
<commandoline> Python. Mooi. We zijn het eens :P
<RobHaz> als e dat volhoud, gaat het je lukken
<RobHaz> commandoline: Juh, ik wil hem behoeden voor de fouten die ik gemaakt heb :P
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Monsterpolo> dus alle info kan ik via internet krijgen over Python leren ?
<RobHaz> ja
<commandoline> Als je het prettig vind zijn er in een uitgebreide bieb ook wel boeken over te vinden. Of ebooks op internet...
<RobHaz> das misschien het moeilijkste dat je moet doen:
<RobHaz> Leren googlen
<commandoline> maar het kan idd prima via tutorials op internet. Te beginnen met die linkjes van zonet
<Monsterpolo> ja ik weet hoe dat werkt
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: Dat wist ik ook
<commandoline> (want dat is een workshop die ik zelf heb gegeven, waardoor je het voordeel hebt dat je mij hier vragen kan stellen)
<RobHaz> maar de verleiding om te vragen is *groot* (lees MEGA GROOT)
<Monsterpolo> en hoelang duurt dat ik het onder de knie heb dan ?
<RobHaz> Monsterpolo: Ligt eraan
<RobHaz> als je je goed inzet
<RobHaz> lang
<Monsterpolo> ok
<RobHaz> als je weinig doet: HEEL lang
<Monsterpolo> en als ik dat heb geleerd dan kan ik programmeren ?
<commandoline> hangt helemaal af van hoeveel tijd je erin stopt. Maar eerder maanden dan dagen. (voor Python, C/C++ komt dan later nog.)
<Monsterpolo> ok
<commandoline> met Python/PyQt4-kennis (dat leren die tutorials je), kan je de volgende programma's bijv. maken:
<commandoline> http://openteacher.org/ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-sign-ubuntu-code-of-conduct-with.html
<commandoline> (om twee min of meer vanuit de Ubuntu NL gemeenschap ontwikkelde voorbeelden te geven.)
<RobHaz> c++ is misschien bijna jaren :P
<Monsterpolo> ik weet nu wel wat ik ga doen
<RobHaz> Voor je er echt *grote* dingen mee kan maken
<Monsterpolo> maar als ik er meebezig ben kan ik dan nog iets doen zo als helpdesk ofzo ?
<commandoline> RobHaz: ook weer niet gaan overdrijven. Een operating system kernel schrijven is heel iets anders dan een simpele UI met een klein beetje logica erbij in dezelfde taal.
<RobHaz> commandoline: ik zeg *grote* dingen :P
<RobHaz> Dus als je grote windows app wil namaken (lees vertalen) ben je tijdje bezig
<commandoline> RobHaz: akkoord als je een kernel bedoelt. Een grote applicatie met simpele logica en simpelweg veel venstertjes hoeft niet lastig te zijn.
<commandoline> oh, als het over tijd gaat, mee eens.
<Monsterpolo> dankje wel voor de info
<commandoline> Monsterpolo: programmeren is idd iets wat ik erbij zou doen. Gewoon lid worden van, bijv. het ubuntu forum en daar wat helpen is ook al een mooie bijdrage :)
<commandoline> of in het #ubuntu-nl chatkanaal. Of op http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org
<Monsterpolo> thx
<commandoline> of documentatie op de wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community). Wat je maar leuk vind. En graag gedaan :)
<RobHaz> helpen is misschien de belangrijkste en zwaarste uit daging
<RobHaz> vooral door de mensen die je tegen komt :S
<Monsterpolo> dat klopt
<commandoline> Wacht, is het forum zoveel achteruit gegaan de laatste tijd? Ik ken  het nog als een relatief vriendelijke omgeving... :P
<Timo> commandoline: Neuh, valt wel mee.
<Timo> Wat gekibbel hier en daar maar dat is altijd al zo geweest.
<Timo> Enfin, ik ga maar eens naar bed.
<Timo> Welterusten
<Timo> !
<RobHaz> commandoline: Nah, ik praat over meer dan het ubuntu forum
<RobHaz> er is meer in de *ux familie dan alleen ubuntu :D
<commandoline> oh, dat verklaart veel. Niets gemist dus :P
<RobHaz> Neh
<RobHaz> hier komen alleen vriendelijke mensen
<RobHaz> want als iemand #ubuntu-nl zegt
<RobHaz> denk ik gelijk: "grote bek, en je hebt ip ban :P"
 * commandoline gaat er ook maar eens vandoor. Dag allemaal.
<RobHaz> commandoline: Doei
<Monsterpolo> robhaz
<RobHaz> ja?
<Monsterpolo> jij doet tog iets met server of niet ?
<RobHaz> Ja
<Monsterpolo> dan is mijn vraag wat kan je met een linux server wat je niet kan met een server van windows ?
<Monsterpolo> wand ik heb gehoord dan windows server beter is dan linux server maar ik weet niet als dat klopt ?
<RobHaz> nou
<RobHaz> nee
<RobHaz> geen van *beiden* is beter
<RobHaz> ze hebben allebij betere punten
<Monsterpolo> klopt dat linux stabieler is dan windows  ?
<RobHaz> Neh
<RobHaz> Als je niet te hebberig bent
<RobHaz> en geen domme dingen doen
<RobHaz> zijn ze allebij stabiel
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Monsterpolo> ik ken linux 5 jaar of langer
<RobHaz> Ik 5 maand of meer
<Monsterpolo> maar nu heb ik er voor linux gekozen omdat linux sneller is enz alleen vind ik het jammer dan niet alles draait onder linux
<Monsterpolo> maar wat doe jij dan met server ?
<Monsterpolo> testen ofwat ?
<RobHaz> Leren.
<Monsterpolo> ok
<RobHaz> Ik draai er n mail server, samba, vpn, ssh serer op
<RobHaz> Vooral met het doel
<RobHaz> dingen simpeler te maken voor de gebruikers
<Monsterpolo> ja
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Monsterpolo> enne lukt het een beetje
<RobHaz> Ja behoorlijk.
<Monsterpolo> ok dus ieder een kan er dan gebruik van maken dan ?
<RobHaz> iedereen in mijn netwerk ja :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-09
<Soul-Sing> hoe ist RobHaz
<Soul-Sing> dag your royal darkness
<Rachelle> lol hoi
<Soul-Sing> :)
<RobHaz> Goed hoor Soul-Sing, met jou?
<Soul-Sing> verkouden helaas RobHaz
<RobHaz> Soul-Sing: Hoort er bij in nederland :P
<Soul-Sing> klopt, maar het blijft gedoe :)
<RobHaz> Jup
<Luckiboy> sudo nano /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<Luckiboy> Oepsie.
<Luckiboy> Niet de bedoeling. ;)
<commandoline> nou moet ik weer per se weten wat er in dat bestand staat :P
 * commandoline doet 'cat /etc/init/network-manager.conf'...
 * RobHaz wil ook weten wat er in staat :P
<RobHaz> maar geen zin om ssh connectie te openen :P
<Timo> Zo, ik heb ook eens aan de vergadering gedacht. Ik ben trots op mijzelf.
<Luckiboy>  Zo, bijna half. Wie is er aanwezig?
 * RobHaz o/
<Luckiboy> Welkom hannie, ik wilde net beginnen?
 * MichaelTel = aanwezig
<Luckiboy> ? = .
<Timo> O/\
<hannie> hallo allemaal
<Luckiboy> Hoi Timo, hannie en MichaelTel.
<hannie> we gaan niet naar ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<Luckiboy> Ik zal maar beginnen, misschien dat er nog mensen instromen.
<RobHaz> Wat gaan we doen?
<Luckiboy> hannie: Nee, mwanzo meetings zijn hier.
<hannie> ok
<Luckiboy> RobHaz: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/670/detail/
<Luckiboy> Is commandoline er trouwens?
<RobHaz> ff kijken
<commandoline> oh, ja, ik ben er.
<Luckiboy> Goed dat je er bent. :)
<RobHaz> Oke
<RobHaz> doe maar :D
<Luckiboy> Oké, werkt die bot nog steeds hetzelfde (hoe was dat ook al weer?).
<Luckiboy> (meetingology)
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<hannie> Ik dacht #start-meeting
<Luckiboy> Dank.
<Luckiboy> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Oct  9 17:35:00 2013 UTC.  The chair is Luckiboy. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Luckiboy> #meetingtopic Team doorlopen
<Luckiboy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/+members#active
<Luckiboy> Is dat allemaal nog up-to-date?
<RobHaz> ^- heel mwanzo of alleen het team?
<Luckiboy> Alleen het team.
<RobHaz> Oke.
<hannie> Is Ronnie nog actief? En Yordi de Graaf?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb wel meer mensen die ik niet meer zo vaak zie, inderdaad.
<Timo> Idroy/Yordi heb ik al een tijd niet meer van gehoord.
<hannie> Yordi deed volgens mij alleen grafisch werk
<Luckiboy> Zal ik een mailtje sturen?
<hannie> Ik ken Soul-Sing niet
<Timo> hannie: Soul-Sing is leoquant.
<Timo> Luckiboy: Goed plan.
<commandoline> hij komt nog wel eens langs geloof ik, alleen een stuk minder (idroy/yordi)
<hannie> Nou ja zeg :)
<Luckiboy> Soul-Sing is leoquant, die heeft op verzoek zijn nick laten wijzigen.
<Luckiboy> Iedereen mee eens? (mailtje sturen)
<hannie> En ja, een mailtje naar idroy en Ronnie is misschien geen slecht idee
<Luckiboy> Oké, dan zet ik dat als actiepunt.
<hannie> Rachid is denk ik een beetje slapend lid
<Luckiboy> :P
<hannie> En CeesSluis?
<RobHaz> en stevan?
<Timo> Dat is Cees toch? En Stefan is zeker nog actief.
<Luckiboy> Ja, die heb ik ook al lang niet meer gezien hier. Evenals ik, maar soit.
<RobHaz> v/f ?
<RobHaz> Oke
<MichaelTel> Stefan is nu toch Fermata (in -offtopic)?
<commandoline> klopt.
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<hannie> Ik moet wel even wennen aan die nieuwe nicks :(
<Luckiboy> Cees is zeker nog actief in "teams", maar in mwanzo weet ik niet zo zeker.
<MichaelTel> Wees gerust, hannie. Ik blijf bij deze :-)
<hannie> he, gelukkig, MichaelTel
<Luckiboy> Voorstel: mailtje naar Yordi, Ronnie en Cees. Nog meer of genoeg?
<hannie> Misschien ook Ron Bakker?
<Timo> hannie: Ron is wel actief op het forum, maar in Mwanzo weet ik het niet.
<hannie> Als je toch  één mailtje opstelt...
<Timo> Ach ja.
<Timo> Naar Cees, Ron, Idroy en Ronnie dus.
<MichaelTel> Stuur het dan naar alle teamleden
<hannie> Het zou wel goed zijn om te weten wie er nog lid willen zijn van dit team.
<Timo> MichaelTel: Dat is misschien een beter idee.
<hannie> Als ik voor mezelf mag spreken:
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel: goed plan.
<hannie> ik ben niet erg actief binnen Mwanzo, maar ik hecht er toch waarde aan er lid van te zijn
<Luckiboy> Mailtje naar mailing list met verzoek om door te geven of (actief) lid of niet?
<hannie> Liever een mailtje naar alle leden pesoonlijk denk ik? Kwestie van cc-en
<Luckiboy> Maakt dat verschil?
<Timo> Ja.
<hannie> Nou, het lijkt mij iets persoonlijker
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat is waar.
<Timo> Een mailinglijst skip, ik in ieder geval, soms gewoon. Persoonlijke mail lees ik altijd.
<Luckiboy> Is goed, doe ik dat.
<hannie> En als je cc gebruikt zien anderen wie het bericht krijgen
<Timo> En ik denk dat ik daar niet de enige in ben.
<Luckiboy> Dus ik stuur een mailtje naar iedereen persoonlijk om het team up-to-date te krijgen?
<Timo> +1
<Luckiboy> Iedereen mee eens?
<MichaelTel> +1
<hannie> +1
<commandoline> +1
<Luckiboy> #action Luckiboy stuurt een persoonlijke mail rond om het team up-to-date te krijgen
<meetingology> ACTION: Luckiboy stuurt een persoonlijke mail rond om het team up-to-date te krijgen
<Luckiboy> Volgende punt.
<Luckiboy> #topic Workshops
<Luckiboy> Ideeën wat/hoe?
 * RobHaz is ff weg
<hannie> Ik vind het nog altijd jammer dat er vaak weinig cursusdeelnemers zijn
<Timo> hannie: Dat is ook mijn punt.
<Luckiboy> hannie: dat zijn er meer met je eens denk ik.
<RobHaz> Kreeg het idee, om ff een docu te schrijfen over sshfs voor ubuntu-nl
<hannie> Ik zou graag tijd willen stoppen in een goede voorbereiding, maar niet voor anderhalve paardenkop excusez le mot
<Timo> Als je een workshop geeft, is het leuk als er mensen komen. Laatste keer kwamen er misschien vier mensen opdagen. Daarvoor zit je niet een hele workshop voor te bereiden.
<Luckiboy> Tja, maar hoe willen we meer interesse wekken dan? We hebben al vrij veel geprobeerd, toch?
<commandoline> toch zijn er genoeg leden actief als je Ubuntu NL als geheel neemt... Misschien moeten we standaard het hele arsenaal aan communicatiemiddelen opentrekken
<Timo> Ik denk persoonlijk dat niet enkel het aankondigen maar ook de drempel van IRC een probleem is. We hadden JFL maar de communityserver is kapot.
<hannie> De vraag is hoe we meer belangstellende kunnen krijgen. Is er wel behoefte aan workshops, of is het meer een kwestie van adverteren
<commandoline> dus forum (incl. het nieuwsvakje), irc, twitter, prikbord.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Dat is vorig seizoen ook al meerdere malen gebeurd.
<commandoline> twitter, prikbord, nieuwsvakje forum, irc topics (incl. #ubuntu-nl) toch niet?
<commandoline> Timo: http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/justforlearning/
<RobHaz> misschien meer mensen bereiken dan enkel de mensen op ubuntu?
<Timo> commandoline: In dat geval heb ik niets gezegd.
<hannie> commandoline, doet JFL het wel of niet?
<commandoline> hannie: wel. Tenminste, de laatste keer dat ik testte draaide het nog :P
<hannie> ok
<Timo> Ik kan mij herinneren dat toen ik een workshop gaf JFL niet werkte... :P
<Luckiboy> RobHaz: De workshops zijn bedoeld voor Ubuntu (Linux) gebruikers, dus daarbuiten zul je niet veel belangstellenden verkrijgen...
<hannie> Timo, jij hebt toch de laatste keer via hangout cursus gegeven?
<Luckiboy> Dat waren commandoline en ik.
<Luckiboy> :)
<hannie> ah, sorry
<RobHaz> Luckiboy: Ik heb het idee, dat er nu alleen op de ubuntu mensen word gefocused, misschien kan je ook mensen over heel nl-linux bereiken?
<RobHaz> en ze *uiteindelijk* ubuntu laten gebruiken
<hannie> Luckiboy, ook potentiële ubuntu-gebruikers zouden er baat bij kunnen hebben
<commandoline> verschilt per workshop. Wiki/launchpad is vrij specifiek, basiscursus python breder.
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar.
<Timo> We kunnen natuurlijk wel de groep Dutch Linux Users op Facebook inzetten, dan bereik je al wat meer publiek.
<Luckiboy> Misschien op grotere fora aanprijzen? Fok, Tweakers, oid.
<Luckiboy> Onder de tech.
<hannie> En misschien eerst onderzoek doen of er voor een bepaalde cursus belangstelling is alvorens deze voor te bereiden
<RobHaz> Luckiboy: ja
<RobHaz> Luckiboy: Misschein dat tweakers het ook wil aankondigen
<RobHaz> :P
<hannie> Hebben we niet al eerder via het forum gevraagd waar mensen behoefte aan hebben?
<Luckiboy> hannie: alleen op ubuntu-nl forum
<Timo> Luckiboy: Tweakers foetert je uit als je zoiets dergelijks plaatst, geloof me.
<Luckiboy> Met ca. 200 actieve leden.
<Luckiboy> Timo: Waarom?
<Luckiboy> Zijn er meerdere tech fora waar we kunnen plaatsen?
<Timo> Luckiboy: Omdat Tweakers dat niet leuk vindt. En als Tweakers het wel leuk vindt vinden de leden het niet leuk.
<Luckiboy> Hmm.
<Timo> Dan zou het een initiatief vanuit *die* community moeten zijn, maar andere communities zijn eng, snap je.
<Luckiboy> Ik ben qua fora niet zo bekend, andere suggesties.
<Luckiboy> . = ?
<Luckiboy> Lekker bezig.
<RobHaz> ff snel vraagje, waar kan ik n nieuw document aan maken op de wiki?
<Luckiboy> Timo: ah, die gedachte.
<RobHaz> (netwerk en server)
<Luckiboy> RobHaz: Onder /community
<hannie> De vraag was: ideeën voor nieuwe workshops?
<Luckiboy> Klopt, maar dan moeten we eerst weten of we überhaupt workshops willen houden, toch?
<hannie> Idee: werken met Virtual Box
<hannie> Ja, vandaar dat een enquete toch handig zou zijn
 * RobHaz gaat ff documentatie over sshfs schrijven :)\
<Timo> Goed, enquete maken op het forum dan voor dit seizoen?
<Luckiboy> Is goed.
<hannie> Lijkt mij een goed plan, en niet alleen op forum publiceren
<Luckiboy> Virtualbox is een goed idee, andere ideeën?
<RobHaz> U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken
<Timo> Bureaublad op afstand ben ik wel weer bereid te doen.
<Luckiboy> RobHaz: Nu even niet, we zijn met een vergadering bezig.
<commandoline> de standaarddingen. Wiki/launchpad/python
<hannie> Idee: script schrijven (bash)
<Luckiboy> hannie: Goed idee, vernieuwend.
<Luckiboy> Misschien meer belangstelling.
<Luckiboy> En oude workshops kunnen ook herhaald worden natuurlijk.
<hannie> Zeker
<RobHaz> idee: rdp server opzetten (xrdp)
<hannie> Opdrachtregel is altijd goed
<Timo> hannie: Anders eerst werken met de terminal en als vervolg daarop scripting?
<Luckiboy> Timo: daar zat ik ook aan te denken.
<hannie> timo dat kan
<commandoline> lijkt me dat er genoeg ideeën voor een forumtopic zijn (+ de optie 'anders, zoals uitgelegd in mijn onderstaande reactie')
<hannie> Maar eerst nagaan of er genoeg belangstellenden zijn
 * Luckiboy maakt even een documentje.
<commandoline> ik denk dat we zo'n poll als aardige graadmeter kunnen gebruiken van hoeveel mensen er geïnteresseerd zijn als we al onze promotiemogelijkheden ertegen aangooien.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb nu: Terminal, Vervolg: Scripts maken in bash, Virtualbox, Launchpad, Wiki en Python
<hannie> Een deftig lijstje
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Is het ook een idee om van daaruit eventueel ideeën uit de community te pijlen?
<Luckiboy> Bijv. als een idee in een post heel populair blijkt bij de rest.
 * Timo moet toch echt even wiskunde doornemen met z'n vader, redden jullie het verder zonder mij?
<hannie> Ja, er kan natuurlijk gevraagd worden waar men behoefte aan heeft
<Luckiboy> Timo: ga je gang.
<hannie> tot de volgende keer, Timo
<Timo> Dan lees ik het later terug. Tot ziens iedereen!
<Luckiboy> Dus: TOpic met poll met bovengenoemde workshops, alle promotiemiddelen gebruiken daarvoor.
<Luckiboy> Zoiets?
<hannie> lijkt me prima
<Luckiboy> En communityideeën in topic pijlen.
<hannie> ook dat, ja
<Luckiboy> Goed, zal ik dat topic ook maken dan?
<Luckiboy> Kleine moeite.
<hannie> Als je dat wilt doen, graag. Ik zit aan diverse deadlines die voorrang hebben
<Luckiboy> Ik zal ook een mailtje sturen naar webteam, forumteam etc. voor de promotie dan.
<Luckiboy> Iedereen mee eens?
<MichaelTel> Ja
<hannie> mee eens
<RobHaz> ja hoor, wat jij wil
<Luckiboy> #action Luckiboy maakt topic voor workshops, stuurt mailtjes voor promotie
<meetingology> ACTION: Luckiboy maakt topic voor workshops, stuurt mailtjes voor promotie
<Luckiboy> #topic Wvttk
<Luckiboy> Verder nog iets?
<hannie> Nee, eigenlijk niet. Ik vind het wel nuttig af en toe te brainstormen
<Luckiboy> Mee eens.
<Luckiboy> Misschien kunnen we de mail wat meer gaan gebruiken, voor degenen die niet zo vaak op IRC zijn.
<hannie> Als 13.10 uit is moet ik toch wat meer op dit kanaal verschijnen ;)
<Luckiboy> Zoals Timo of Ik.
<hannie> Ik ga zo. Wens jullie nog een hele prettige avond
<Luckiboy> hannie: is goed.
<MichaelTel> Fijne avond, hannie.
<hannie> dag, dag
<Luckiboy> Goed, niemand meer iets?
<MichaelTel> Nope
<Luckiboy> Anders verklaar ik deze meeting voor gëeindigd.
<Luckiboy> Nee?
<Luckiboy> commandoline?
<Luckiboy> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Oct  9 18:12:13 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2013/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2013-10-09-17.35.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2013/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2013-10-09-17.35.html
<Luckiboy> Bedankt voor jullie aanwezigheid, allemaal.
<MichaelTel> Jij ook bedankt voor het voorzitten, Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan.
<Luckiboy> Mailtjes en forumtopics komen er aan.
<Luckiboy> Morgen, denk ik.
<commandoline> sorry, verbinding viel weg :(
<Luckiboy> Wiki-pagina is geüpdate: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2013-10-09
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-10
<Soul-Sing> zo
<commandoline> hallo Soul-Sing. Ik kreeg laatst een mailtje dat leoquant@ubuntu.com niet meer werkte van de gemeenschapsraadslijst. Dus als je lid wilt blijven van die lijst, zou ik je even opnieuw opgeven onder een ander adres.
<Soul-Sing> dat is goed
<Soul-Sing> commandoline
<Soul-Sing> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-nl/2550-stemmen-verkiezingen-gemeenschapsraad/
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, mijn naam staat bij de beheerders van die lijst
<Soul-Sing> daar moet ik af
<Soul-Sing> gemeenschapsraad wordt beheerd door sebastian at ubuntu-nl.org etc etc
<commandoline> Klaar. (voor de logs :P)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-13
<Luckiboy> Welke workshops hebben uw belangstelling? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/welke-workshops-hebben-uw-belangstelling-81724/
<Luckiboy> (Gewoon een algemene melding)
<Luckiboy>  /quit
